# Технические проблемы форума



## Omsk55

Все по английски))


----------



## vartal

Omsk55 said:


> Все по английски))


Что всё?


----------



## Dober_86

не могу фотки и ссылки прикрепить, нажимая на соотв. кнопки. Всплывающие окна не всплывают. Как пофиксить?


----------



## Trimoff

Dober_86 said:


> не могу фотки и ссылки прикрепить, нажимая на соотв. кнопки. Всплывающие окна не всплывают. Как пофиксить?


Почистить куки и кеш, посмотреть дополнения для браузера - они могут блочить.


----------



## Radiokott

что-то сегодня долго грузятся страницы. На других сайтах все норм.


----------



## bus driver

ФигнЯ какая то


----------



## Shwed

Че за хрень?


----------



## ED9M

Ютуб видео не видно , требует некий плагин , что делать ?
Мобильный Андройд.


----------



## pyataki

Установить плагин


----------



## vartal

С кракозябрами бы ещё разобраться, которые вылезать стали после перехода с 8.1 на 10 и только на этом форуме :hmm:


----------



## ginnyg

vartal said:


> С кракозябрами бы ещё разобраться, которые вылезать стали после перехода с 8.1 на 10 и только на этом форуме :hmm:


ноешь уже несколько месяцев, а проблема то только у тебя одного такая проявилась...снеси всё под чистую и переустанови систему раз другие способы не помогают.


----------



## vartal

ginnyg said:


> ноешь уже несколько месяцев, а проблема то только у тебя одного такая проявилась...снеси всё под чистую и переустанови систему раз другие способы не помогают.


Да не ною я, просто интересно, почему так только с этим форумом, а со всеми остальными всё нормально. Может, следуя твоей логике, снести форум и переустановить всё заново?  Из-за одного этого форума я фигнёй страдать не буду, уж извиняй.


----------



## Ваня

vartal said:


> С кракозябрами бы ещё разобраться, которые вылезать стали после перехода с 8.1 на 10 и только на этом форуме :hmm:


Зря ставил 10-ку, именно из-за вот таких вот непоняток не стал ее даже трогать, пока 7-ка, полет нормальный.


----------



## vartal

ginnyg said:


> ну значит молчи в тряпочку...


У тебя забыл спросить, отмороженный. Если нечего по делу сказать, иди лесом. Какие ещё способы, если я уже не первый раз спрашиваю про это и мне так никто толком и не сказал, вследствие чего такое может быть, если я ничего не менял и не настраивал, что касаемо кодировок и языка.


----------



## Ваня

^^ я не знаю, но наверно можно как нибудь откатиться. Может на специализированных форумах есть что то по этому поводу.


----------



## Alex_64

У меня теперь полный список лайков прикрыт "приватностью", смысл этого? При этом увидеть свой лайк невозможно, так как он ставится последним в списке.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Сайт лагает. Как ставить лайки Клоуну, если они только с пятого раза ставятся?


----------



## KLoun

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Сайт лагает. Как ставить лайки Клоуну, если они только с пятого раза ставятся?


А нахуа вообще? Они у него всё равно изначально отключены, и никто, кроме самых главных админов, не может посмотреть, сколько же их у него (даже он сам).


----------



## vartal

Что-то вообще не даёт просмотреть список поставивших лайки, нажимаешь на "others" и пишет, что нету доступа.


----------



## Ваня

^^ думал, что у меня у одного такая проблема просто забил на это


----------



## Shwed

Не могу открыть сайт с компа, ни с хрома, ни с ie. с телефона нормально.


----------



## Объемный

alley cat said:


> Какая-то черная "метка", стала вы лазить внизу страницы, причем на разных браузерах, и только на наш форум.


Кукии я почистил стало это чудо в перьях вылазить черт кто нибудь уберёт эту гадость:bash::bash::bash:^^^^^^^^


----------



## alley cat

Оно вы лазит пока не нажмешь Got it! Потом прячется до следующей чистки.


----------



## Shwed

Пытаюсь посмотреть кто мне лайки поставил:

Shwed, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## bus driver

Тоже с компа не заходится, да и на телефоне лагает.


----------



## vartal

^^Такое не только у тебя.


----------



## RPG

Попытался зайти на Центр -> Москва и Московская область ->Новое Кольцо Москвы: skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1610

Получаю сообщение: Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator. Вот, оповещаю


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Сайт лагает. Как ставить лайки Зуфару, если они только с пятого раза ставятся?


----------



## [email protected]

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Сайт лагает. Как ставить лайки Зуфару, если они только с пятого раза ставятся?


Начальные условия: пятикратное нажатие кнопки "лайк", наличие тормозов на форуме.

*тормоза форума mode on* 
begin 

нажал (поставил лайк) - нажал (убрал лайк) -нажал (поставил лайк) - нажал (убрал лайк) - нажал (поставил лайк)

end 

*тормоза форума mode off*

В результате выполнения нечетного числа итераций лайк поставлен. Profit!


----------



## ikeamen

невидимый вирус канонирса заразил Новости дня.
не хочет пускать на 1309 страницу










при попытке перехода снова бросает на 1308-ю
полный тв-3 и бесовщина какая-то hno:


----------



## raisonnable

Пздц, он реально это постит?

Такая же хрень, кстати.


----------



## ikeamen

raisonnable said:


> Пздц, он реально это постит?


это ж канонирс


----------



## Nevebend

Как теги к темам ставить и редактировать? Раньше можно было свободно любому пользователю, сейчас как я понимаю нет. К кому обращаться, или где про это почитать?


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Простому пользователю - сейчас никак. Обращайся к модератору треда.
(правила были ужесточены администрацией Форума пару лет назад)


----------



## martin_marksman

почему-то страницы на форуме все время обновляются (каждые секунды 4), пока не нажмешь на Крестик / "Остановить загрузку". А если нажмешь, то не работают JS на странице.


----------



## Dober_86

В последнее время участились случаи повисания страниц после первых 5-6 постов, если они от Канонирссса.


----------



## Ваня

У мну норм.


----------



## arezon12

Умельцы, кто может подсказать BBcode для вставки на форум изображения с вебки во Flash?
Вот ссылка http://cams.ufanet.ru/cams/iframe-hds/001-72260908ST-1.html


----------



## Kreys

.......


----------



## JMURIK

В Воронежской секции на тред Бабяково новый квартал мне уже надоел аваст предупреждать и ругаться вирусная угроза была обнаружена


----------



## ikeamen

у меня у одного форум жутчайше лагает уже третьи сутки?
страница только раза с третьего и то не всегда догружается до конца.. сообщения через одно отправляются


----------



## AutoUnion

Со вчерашнего вечера тоже самое :nuts:


----------



## ikeamen

я думал мож у меня хрень какая-то раз никто не пишет ниче. провайдеру уже думал звонить на моск капать


----------



## raisonnable

У меня всё ок с разных провайдеров.


----------



## Federation2014

У меня позавчера такие проблемы были конкретно с этим форумом. Вчера на форуме не был, сегодня все норм пока.


----------



## vbelous

Тоже очень медленно загружаются странички


----------



## vbelous

?, ??? ??????? ????а.


----------



## osmant

У меня страницы загружаются без проблем, а вот посты либо совсем не отправляются, либо в течение 3-5 минут.


----------



## zabobu

Форум перестал открываться в андроидном браузере и опере. Работет в корявом УК браузере с увеличенными шрифтами.


----------



## Ваня

^^ это все от либерастии, у меня, настоящего патриота, все хорошо работает и открывается


----------



## zabobu

Заработало.


----------



## zabobu

Опять лажа. Отправляемые сообщения съедаются.


----------



## Ваня

Это уже природа бунтует стоит задуматься.


----------



## zabobu

Этот Ваня как муха назойливая.


----------



## Ваня

^^ нет, я просто констатировал факт


----------



## zabobu

Этот Ваня вампир-маньяк, уже довел женщину-дракона из омского раздела что она на форум не ходит. А может она уже покончила с собой /как Бублин /предположительно//?


----------



## Ваня

^^ типун тебе на язык, дурак.


----------



## vbelous

пока работает и сообщения все доходят


----------



## zabobu

Ваня;131353117 said:


> ^^ типун тебе на язык, дурак.


Факт есть факт, ты по-мелкому травишь людей, вешаешь ярлыки. Хотя это символ нашего нынешнего расколотого общества. В Политике сейчас страсти кипят как между белыми и красными в свое время. Только сейчас это с одной стороны покорные потребители пропаганды, с другой мыслящие люди, которых сейчас хотят записать в инакомыслящие и отправить в гулаг. Что, собственно, отчасти уже и делается. А такие как Ваня называются хунвейбины.


----------



## Ваня

^^ дыма без огня не бывает, прежде чем начинать осуждать разберись хотя бы в ситуации.

Ps травить - не моя стратегия, тут подлых и двуличных хватает.


----------



## Federation2014

zabobu said:


> Хотя это символ нашего нынешнего расколотого общества.


Это такие, как ты, раскалывают. Я лично за то, чтобы Россия была единой.


----------



## osmant

опять эта лажа повторяется, сообщения загружаются с десятой попытки (в остальных случаях через 5 минут выдает страницу с ошибкой). Походу, проблема эта только у Оперы - перелез ради форума на "хром", здесь все в порядке.


----------



## ikeamen

у меня и на хроме недели две назад была проблема. но то с форумом что-то было. причем выборочно как-то


----------



## Topoliok

попытка открыть "Aльтepнaтивный юмор, не канонирщина... | 3yфapщина" выдает "Осторожно поддельный сайт!" 
Шо таке?!


----------



## Ваня

^^ :lol: уж чего чего, но это концентрация дерьма искрометного юмора у меня открывается нормально.


----------



## Topoliok

Я бы так не радовался... мне вот что пишет:










^^ открываемая ссылка видна в верхней строке, и это вовсе не Фишки.


----------



## Ваня

очень странно, у мну все хорошо.


----------



## Federation2014

У мну тоже.


----------



## Topoliok

а кредитки проверили? :naughty:


----------



## Kogan

Topoliok said:


> попытка открыть "Aльтepнaтивный юмор, не канонирщина... | 3yфapщина" выдает "Осторожно поддельный сайт!"
> Шо таке?!


Ругается на эту картинку: http://fishki.lv/uploads/posts/2014-01/thumbs/1390546441_15.jpg
Забей.


----------



## Teamsky

Topoliok said:


> ^^ открываемая ссылка видна в верхней строке, и это вовсе не Фишки.


тоже самое


----------



## vartal

Этот альтернативный юмор вообще какой-то уж слишком альтернативный для восприятия и видимо понятен только либерастам.


----------



## Ваня

Уродский я бы сказал.


----------



## Teamsky

Да ладно- проскакивает там действительно смешное. Но слишком много политизированного.


----------



## Federation2014

Topoliok said:


> а кредитки проверили? :naughty:


А че проверять-то, если и на кредитках, и на дебетовках на всех подключены смс-оповещения?


----------



## Tom-Sky

Кнопка "Report Post"







не работает. Вроде нарушения явные, а реакции модераторов никакой.
Эти уведомления вообще просматриваются модераторами?


----------



## raisonnable

Работают, если нажать три раза.


----------



## ogonek

Глючить слишком уж часто стал.


----------



## Istorik2012

...


----------



## Ваня

Сала украине.


----------



## duh_and_rey

Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста! Первый раз заливаю фото: 
1) залил а Яндекс-фотки;
2) скопировал ссылку;
3) нажал Insert Image;
4) вставил ссылку.
Но, увы , картинка не загрузилась, что я сделал не так?


----------



## petersgriff

duh_and_rey said:


> Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста! Первый раз заливаю фото:
> 1) залил а Яндекс-фотки;
> 2) скопировал ссылку;
> 3) нажал Insert Image;
> 4) вставил ссылку.
> Но, увы , картинка не загрузилась, что я сделал не так?


Не нажимать insert image. Яндкс сразу генерирует код для форума:


----------



## Topoliok

что со вставкой ютуба? забанили SSC там что ли?!


----------



## raisonnable

О как. А я думал это у меня ютуб забанен.


----------



## vartal

Теперь видать просто ссылкой придётся ограничиваться...


----------



## alley cat

vartal said:


> Теперь видать просто ссылкой придётся ограничиваться...


Не придется, видимо временные были ограничения.


----------



## kanonirsss

а кто знает что это когда почти все не активно .не видео вставить (инсер имедж ) не лайкнуть , не на смайл не нажимается . тока и осталось написать и нажать можно и все . уже со вчерашнего дня такая фигня . что это ?


----------



## ikeamen

господа, а куда делся архив сообщений форума за целый месяц? 
с (примерно) 4 сентября по 2 октября?
по факту сообщения в тредах есть, а в истории сообщений юзеров и в статистике они не отображаются


----------



## Krosh

kanonirsss said:


> а кто знает что это когда почти все не активно .не видео вставить (инсер имедж ) не лайкнуть , не на смайл не нажимается . тока и осталось написать и нажать можно и все . уже со вчерашнего дня такая фигня . что это ?


проверь, не зашёл ли случайно анонимным гостем


----------



## arezon12

Что-то творится с приложением на андроид, не открывает страницы, не видит некоторых сообщений пока пару раз не обновишь подписки.


----------



## Ysh

да, есть такая проблема, сейчас с ней пытаются разобраться


----------



## zolotyh

arezon12 said:


> Что-то творится с приложением на андроид, не открывает страницы, не видит некоторых сообщений пока пару раз не обновишь подписки.


Такая же фигня — посты стали пропадать. Если зайти из браузера — есть, а приложение их не видит.


----------



## Medoed

Сегодня форум жутко глючит...


----------



## Ysh

это точно


----------



## zolotyh

Когда приложение починят? Неужели это настолько сложно - вернуть на исходную всё что сломали? Уже месяц как глючит!


----------



## tolya

Перестало работать копирование в андроидном браузере. В смысле когда нажимаешь квот, копируешь цитату поста и пытаешься вставить в окно ответа в другом месте.


----------



## Ysh

zolotyh said:


> Когда приложение починят? Неужели это настолько сложно - вернуть на исходную всё что сломали? Уже месяц как глючит!


Сисадмин вроде как в отпуске был до этого понедельника.
Да, люди продолжают жаловаться.... там еще проблемы с поиском постов были, вроде пытаются все это исправить.


----------



## tolya

Это неизбежное зло современности. Все сайты и приложения идут к утяжелению, еле ворочаются. Компьютерщикам нужно как-то зарабатывать, вот они и внушают заказчикам что надо постоянно что-то накручивать.


----------



## zolotyh

Невыносимые просто глюки


----------



## KLoun

А зачем это приложение вообще нужно? ИМХО через браузер гораздо удобнее.


----------



## Dober_86

Зачем нужна обратно кнопка "палец вверх". Пример: 




kharlam said:


> ^^ :cheers:





kharlam said:


> :cheers:





kharlam said:


> LIKE to all pics....





kharlam said:


> like





kharlam said:


> like





kharlam said:


> like





kharlam said:


> here goes my Like





kharlam said:


> have my Like, Slash





kharlam said:


> ^^ you have gotten my LIKE:lol:


----------



## gorkill




----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Зачем нужна обратно кнопка "палец вверх". Пример:


Для такого индивидуального случая есть кнопка у модераторов.


----------



## Rauch M.

Вернули лайки


----------



## gorkill

Пока не совсем.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Вчера почему-то не мог авторизоваться на форуме - сразу после авторизации выбрасывало обратно. При этом под вики-юзером авторизовался успешно. У одного меня такие проблемы были?


----------



## bus driver

Форум тупит


----------



## ikeamen

нещадно


----------



## KLoun

bus driver said:


> Форум тупит


Он подстраивается под большинство пользователей. Самообучающаяся система.


----------



## zZero

Low-volatility DDoS attack.


----------



## RPG

Скачал из Плейстора апп. Картинки в ней почти совсем не отображаются. Надеялся, что будет лучше, а получилось как всегда


----------



## zZero

Better use tapatalk


----------



## Federation2014

И что это было сегодня в течение всего дня?


----------



## Igor622015

Наверное вирус Петя атаковал сервера в Голландии))


----------



## Federation2014

Вот же поросенок этот Петя!


----------



## Alex D

Ну заработал же форум, и то хлеб


----------



## okach1

Petya stronk!


----------



## Federation2014

В общем, снова укры всем подгадили. От них вирус по миру пошел. Аэрофлот вот пару часов полежал, только недавно восстановился нормально.


----------



## flatron

Federation2014 said:


> И что это было сегодня в течение всего дня?


как что? То же что и везде.
Я третий день не могу нормально работать. Половина сайтов туроператоров до сих пор не работает.
Это просто жесть какая-то.
Форум хоть денег не приносит да и подвис не так надолго(


----------



## Dober_86

Я так понял, только у меня яндекс-фотки последние дня три не работают? Ибо народ выкладывает фотки как выкладывал, все их невозбранно лайкают, значит, видят... У меня пусто. Че делать-то. Не в прикол находиться на сайте, где половина фотоматериала просто недоступна для просмотра.


----------



## Dimas89

Dober_86 said:


> Я так понял, только у меня яндекс-фотки последние дня три не работают? Ибо народ выкладывает фотки как выкладывал, все их невозбранно лайкают, значит, видят... У меня пусто. Че делать-то. Не в прикол находиться на сайте, где половина фотоматериала просто недоступна для просмотра.


Все нормально грузит. Смотри настройки на своем компе, что-то видимо блокирует яндекс-фотки


----------



## Charli2016

Dober_86 said:


> Я так понял, только у меня яндекс-фотки последние дня три не работают? Ибо народ выкладывает фотки как выкладывал, все их невозбранно лайкают, значит, видят... У меня пусто. Че делать-то. Не в прикол находиться на сайте, где половина фотоматериала просто недоступна для просмотра.


У меня такая же проблема, когда на форум фото выкладываешь они какое-то время нормально отображаются, но потом сворачиваются и остаются в виде ссылок, если кликнут на фото то переходишь на яндекс фотки, где фото открывается. Также в яндекс фотки в разделе "мои фотки" половина фотографий перестала отображаться в виде иконок, только ссылки. Сейчас по форумы пробежал, похоже все фото которые выкладывал не отображаются, только ссылки.


----------



## Dober_86

Вот! Слово в слово моя проблема. Что делать, ума не приложу. Делал откат системы, мало ли, ничего не изменилось. Выходит, проблемы этого сервиса яндекса. Но, с другой стороны, не у всех же пользователей так. Загадка какая-то.


----------



## ikeamen

да никакой загадки. сделай трассировку маршрута и посмотри какой узел не пропускает данные.
если не знаешь как самому делать – звони провайдеру и требуй чтобы проверили и исправили. 
подключатся по удаленке – сами проверят что за проблема у тебя на компе.


----------



## Илья

Как вставить видео с фотоаппарата? Дайте совет.


----------



## alley cat

Так же как и фото, сначала на хостинг, например на youtube, оттуда ссылку на форум


----------



## vsevolooood

Привет всем участникам форума!
Объясните, почему иногда картинки из гугл фото нормально не вставляются и некоторые символы в ссылке на картинку заменяются на *** ?
Это у меня кривые руки или проблемы гугла/форума?
Что делать? Яндексфото или другой хостинг использовать? hno::bash:


----------



## Avangard-55

Почему герб убрали с форума? Верните его!


----------



## Ваня

^^ надо такой поставить:







:troll:


----------



## Krosh

vsevolooood said:


> Объясните, почему иногда картинки из гугл фото нормально не вставляются и некоторые символы в ссылке на картинку заменяются на *** ?


Небось матюкаешься в ссылке. Или кого нельзя ругаешь.
На вставленной картинке с фото как раз этого измененного фрагмента нет, так что трудно сказать, какой набор букв местная цензура не пропустила.


----------



## :-)

Чего сегодня за перезагрузку форума сделали? Куда сообщения за последние дни попрятали? Ссылки в никуда ведут...


----------



## [email protected]

Хроники поднятия форума после работ:

1. Не работает вообще;
2. Заработало. Что за фигня?! Куда десять дней хроники делось?!
3. О... ТСР заработала ... Можно писать и читать написанное даже за сегодня. Вроде все ок.
4. Какого ХУ..дожника?! Все темы перекосило? 
5. Нажатие F5 помогло. Но местами. Очень местами.
6. Попробовал тестовое сообщение "del" оставить - вдруг "заведется"? Не "завелось": "del" есть, а перед ним пост от 18 января (как раз день рождения был - несгораемая дата для аккаунта, видимо )
7. О! Все больше и больше тем доступны. 
8. Утром все будет хорошо. Хочется верить.
9. Какого ХУ...дожника столько мыслей из-за обычного сбоя форума? ...


----------



## Дядя Сава

[email protected] said:


> Хроники поднятия форума после работ:
> 
> 1. Не работает вообще;
> 2. Заработало. Что за фигня?! Куда десять дней хроники делось?!
> 3. О... ТСР заработала ... Можно писать и читать написанное даже за сегодня. Вроде все ок.
> 4. Какого ХУ..дожника?! Все темы перекосило?
> 5. Нажатие F5 помогло. Но местами. Очень местами.
> 6. Попробовал тестовое сообщение "del" оставить - вдруг "заведется"? Не "завелось": "del" есть, а перед ним пост от 18 января (как раз день рождения был - несгораемая дата для аккаунта, видимо )
> 7. О! Все больше и больше тем доступны.
> 8. Утром все будет хорошо. Хочется верить.
> 9. Какого ХУ...дожника столько мыслей из-за обычного сбоя форума? ...


И В свой профиль не кто не зайдёт как я.


----------



## Dober_86

К посту Арарата добавлю, все лойсы за последние десять дней пропали.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> К посту Арарата добавлю, все лойсы за последние десять дней пропали.


У меня по молодости около 700 сообщений потерялось, когда ТСР в Чайную перенесли


----------



## Ysh

вроде обещают все починить и пропавшее вернуть


----------



## **RS**

Цифры количества просмотров тем тоже назад откатились. Восстановятся ли?


----------



## ogonek

Только я не могу войти в раздел баннеры?


----------



## vartal

Так чего делалось-то? В связи с чем работы проводились? Думал что-то новое добавят или изменят старое на новое, а тут как было, так и осталось.


----------



## gorkill

ogonek said:


> Только я не могу войти в раздел баннеры?


+1


----------



## msasha_65

vartal said:


> Так чего делалось-то? В связи с чем работы проводились? Думал что-то новое добавят или изменят старое на новое, а тут как было, так и осталось.


Была авария, проводившиеся работы по факту были восстановительными работами.
Хорошо, что довольно быстро удалось восстановить большую часть Форума.
Работы ещё не закончены, парни трудятся день и ночь, чтобы восстановить потерянное. 
Пожелаем им удачи, они стараются. Надеюсь, вернут всё.


----------



## Termo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2044497

Почему я делаю пост, а он не постится? Вернее на страничке города видно что последний пост от меня, а при переходе на последнюю страничку видно, что последний пост не от меня, он 120 по счёту. а мой 130. где 10 постов? и почему я не вижу даже тот который только что запостил.


----------



## vartal

Кстати, голосовалка по картинкам вверху пока ещё не работает...


----------



## AutoUnion

С банерами вообще какая-то фигня происходит, вот сегодня что за хрень под названием "Днипро" висит?


----------



## Krosh

AutoUnion said:


> С банерами вообще какая-то фигня происходит, вот сегодня что за хрень под названием "Днипро" висит?


Почему хрень?
Самый что ни на есть Днепропетровск.
Просто немножко на аутсорсинге.


yuki_nom_ichi said:


> *Title:* Mexico City Skyline
> *Location:* Mexico City, Mexico
> *Copyright:* Photo taken by me https://s6.postimg.org/e9ozaq5ox/Banner_DSCN5450_pano.jpg


----------



## :-)

Чё-т нихрена не отображаются новые сообщения в теме "Челябинск | Реконструкция | Реставрация | Снос"
Счётчик сообщений считает. Сразу после публикации сообщение видно, после перезагрузки страницы, всё, кирдык - ужЕ не видно.


----------



## [email protected]

:-) said:


> Чё-т нихрена не отображаются новые сообщения в теме "Челябинск | Реконструкция | Реставрация | Снос"
> Счётчик сообщений считает. Сразу после публикации сообщение видно, после перезагрузки страницы, всё, кирдык - ужЕ не видно.


Видимо, локально по разделам "остаточные явления", у нас в первые сутки сбоя такое наблюдалось, но потом стало норм.


----------



## Kolyan22rus

У нас тоже две темы поломались:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2015283
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125845


----------



## surovy_mag

Kolyan22rus said:


> У нас тоже две темы поломались:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2015283
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125845


Они не сломались.
Их сломали.
И судя по всему никто ничего чинить не собирается, ибо так ничего и не заработало, проблемы только усугубляются


----------



## bus driver

+ поиск по сообщениям не работает.


----------



## Ysh

Идут большие работы, перенос данных, технически это сложно - все что могу сказать.


----------



## surovy_mag

bus driver said:


> + поиск по сообщениям не работает.


не только поиск, невозможно увидеть из статистики свои посты и ветки


----------



## bus driver

surovy_mag said:


> не только поиск, невозможно увидеть из статистики свои посты и ветки


Я об этом и говорю.


----------



## spider123

У нас то же темка сломалась 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145111277#post145111277
Надежды на починку есть?


----------



## Termo

Тут тоже не видно новые сообщения:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396576&page=33
ЖК «Олимпийский» |12x17э| 1x25э | 2017 | строится



Кстати эта тема заработала на следующий день как я написал.


Termo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2044497
> 
> Почему я делаю пост, а он не постится? Вернее на страничке города видно что последний пост от меня, а при переходе на последнюю страничку видно, что последний пост не от меня, он 120 по счёту. а мой 130. где 10 постов? и почему я не вижу даже тот который только что запостил.


----------



## bus driver

Еще одна не работающая тема
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145133807#post145133807


----------



## Ysh

работает вроде


----------



## bus driver

Спасибо, заработало.


----------



## Ysh

Я лично ничего не делал, но все равно пожалуйста.


----------



## gorkill

bus driver said:


> Спасибо, заработало.


Тоже пожалуюсь. Вдруг заработает  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476999&page=221

П.С. Все ОК, спасибо!


----------



## Andrejmo

Мобильная версия российского форума не грузится. Идёт загрузка страницы, но в итоге всё пусто. Пробовал несколько иностранческих форумов открывать - всё работает прекрасно и в свой профиль зайти можно, где вся актуальная информация отображена.


----------



## ED9M

Тажа шляпа , толь с Оперы еще более-менее заходит, с Хрома процентов 15 тем видит.


----------



## **RS**

Судя по резкому снижению количества просмотров крымских тем в этом месяце, огромное число пользователей интернета на полуострове потеряли доступ к форуму...


----------



## bus driver

А у меня просмотр лайков на телефоне заработал. Приятно.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

У меня в сафари такая проблема - не грузит с телефона hno:


----------



## bus driver

У меня опера и все отлично.


----------



## vartal

Тут проблема с отображением баннеров в голосовалке, тупо иконка неотображаемой картинки висит, не говоря уже о том, что на турниры походу вообще забили.


----------



## Andrejmo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1951726
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3469
Тема висит как непрочитанная. Сколько не открывай что страницу, что последнее сообщение - всё равно не уходит в просмотренные.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=164920&page=2077
Не вижу новых постов.
Показывает что есть новые посты, от разных людей. Но последнее что вижу это #41540


----------



## Dober_86

Пара постов у меня пропали за последний час... Ничего не понимаю.


----------



## Andrejmo

^^Аналогично, к пропавшему последнему посту ещё и последние лайки пропали.

Было



Стало


----------



## Enthroned

Ветка МАгнитогорска: не отображаются последние посты в разделе фотографии

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3471


----------



## Termo

В Воронеже множество тем, где новый пост ( сегодняшний) видно если перейти в раздел на последний пост ,а на странице написано, что этого поста не было а раздел где-то внизу. Или у меня что-то не так?

Например вот:

Пост был сделан несколько часов назад. №418









А тут его нет, и раздел где-то внизу. И показывает, что всего постов 416









И таких разделов много..


----------



## Krosh

Termo said:


> Или у меня что-то не так?


По Вашей ссылке наблюдаю ту же фигню.

Попробовал туда что-то написать.
Получилось.
По крайней мере сейчас вижу в списке свой пост последним.

Дальше напрягаю мозг и вопрос к *Termo* и администрации.
Предыдущий пост *Termo*, который не высвечивался в оглавлении, начинался с картинки. Т.е. вместо текста сообщения сначала шел тэг рисунка. А потом - тэг гиперссылки. Простого текстового сообщения не было. С этим связано может быть? Проверить просто: если есть ещё темы с таким же глюком, то посмотреть, не картинка ли там в начале. Если нет - то увы, не оно. Если да - то тоже увы, это уже к сисадмину вопрос.


----------



## gorkill

Глючит тема, не видно последнюю страницу http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811855&page=22


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня опять форум глючит.


----------



## raisonnable

И посты пропадают...


----------



## Дядя Сава

alley cat said:


> Сегодня опять форум глючит.


Ну это значит сам форум на глючный сервак переехал


----------



## Termo

Krosh said:


> По Вашей ссылке наблюдаю ту же фигню.
> 
> Попробовал туда что-то написать.
> Получилось.
> По крайней мере сейчас вижу в списке свой пост последним.
> 
> Дальше напрягаю мозг и вопрос к *Termo* и администрации.
> Предыдущий пост *Termo*, который не высвечивался в оглавлении, начинался с картинки. Т.е. вместо текста сообщения сначала шел тэг рисунка. А потом - тэг гиперссылки. Простого текстового сообщения не было. С этим связано может быть? Проверить просто: если есть ещё темы с таким же глюком, то посмотреть, не картинка ли там в начале. Если нет - то увы, не оно. Если да - то тоже увы, это уже к сисадмину вопрос.


Даже если вначале не фото, а текст, все равно не выводится в теме, что в разделе кто-то написал. 

Как с телефона теперь заходить на форум? у меня с сафари страницу грузит и белый экран, в других браузерах так же.


----------



## Termo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668718&page=38

Тут было тоже самое, написал ( что бы поднять все же тему), так в итоге раздел поднялся и последний пост от меня, а при переходу в раздел на последнюю страницу, моего поста нет))


----------



## vartal

Shwed said:


> У меня одного язык немецкий стал?


Откуда немецкий-то, если второй тут только испанский имеется?


----------



## msasha_65

vartal said:


> Откуда немецкий-то, если второй тут только испанский имеется?


Ja ja!


----------



## alley cat

Shwed said:


> У меня одного язык немецкий стал?





alley cat said:


> Please add languages to the forum, German, Russian, French, and others.
> 
> In addition to the existing English and Spanish


Я просил нового vsadmina, добавить языков, он ответил вот так:



vsadmin said:


> Will look into this. Never had to do so before, so I want to make sure I do it right.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## bus driver

Так вот кто виноват


----------



## :-)

Опять новая страница. И опять не отображаются новые сообщения.
Тема *Торговые и развлекательные комплексы*.
*Сообщение*

Ну почему их можно читать только через цитирование или просмотр своего нового сообщения (там их видно)?


----------



## Krosh

:-) said:


> Опять новая страница. И опять не отображаются новые сообщения.


Сейчас всё читается.
Глюк общефорумный, сисадмину известный. Только он не понимает, что делать. Лечится обычно само. Были подозрения, что это связано с:
а) темами длиннее 1000 страниц;
б) первым постом на новой странице;
в) непочищенным кэшем у пользователя;
г) любой другой причиной.
Любая высказанная версия пока не подтвердилась.


----------



## martin_marksman

raisonnable said:


> Работает.


не работает с телефона уже хз сколько дней.


----------



## raisonnable

Где-то уже писали, как сделать читабельный вид. Я правда уже забыл, ибо переключил и стёр из памяти, как страшный сон "мобильную версию".


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Сейчас жесткий глюк...

Половину страниц открывается вот так:








То есть не открывается... и приходится обновлять по несколько раз страницу.


----------



## martin_marksman

raisonnable said:


> Где-то уже писали, как сделать читабельный вид. Я правда уже забыл, ибо переключил и стёр из памяти, как страшный сон "мобильную версию".


Найти не так уж трудно, если знать что проблема в этом. Enhanced nuts mobile view называется.


----------



## :-)

Очередная новая страница в ветке http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324781 не отображается.


----------



## konstantin.sav83

А кто в курсе. Почему с мобильных устройств теперь фоторепортаж нельзя выкладывать?


----------



## Krosh

^^
Как это?
Не даёт написать тэги IMG и /IMG в квадратных скобках???


----------



## Moskauer

Я что-то случайно нажал и у меня пропал "палец", на который жмешь, чтобы поставить лайк. Просьба -подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы вернуть возможность ставить лайки?


----------



## konstantin.sav83

Krosh said:


> ^^
> Как это?
> Не даёт написать тэги IMG и /IMG в квадратных скобках???




Нет, я это делал без всяких квадратных скобок, с помощью функции « загрузить изображение». А сейчас, при попытке загрузить изображение, форум выдаёт « данная функция не доступна»


----------



## :-)

Не отображается очередная новая страница в теме *ЧEЛЯБИHCK | ЖK "AKAДEM Riverside" | 5x25э | 4x24э | 4x21э | 23x19э | 6x17э | 18x10э | cтpoитcя*


----------



## Snob

У меня тоже фотки перестали грузиться из мобильного приложения.
Очень жаль.


----------



## Дядя Сава

У меня сейчас пост не поставился опять баги на форуме


----------



## Termo

Не отображается очередная новая страница в теме:

ЖК «Олимпийский» |12x17э| 1x25э | 2017 | строится
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396576


----------



## Дядя Сава

Блин опять по форуму пустые страницы в место фотографии в пост какойто странный сервак для форума.


----------



## osmant

Что, здесь сходка всех, переживших апокалипсис?


----------



## artObserver

Разблокируют когда-нибудь или нет? Неудобно обходить будет каждый раз


----------



## Askario

И у меня (домру) без впн не открывается.


----------



## coth

Ysh said:


> каким боком SSC к Телеграм относится?


edit:

Хотя нет, Google Cloud используем.
http://safe.cnews.ru/news/top/2018-04-17_gosudarstvo_protiv_telegram_v_rossii_zablokirovany


----------



## zolotyh

artObserver said:


> Разблокируют когда-нибудь или нет? Неудобно обходить будет каждый раз


У меня домашний провайдер вроде не блокирует.


----------



## [email protected]

Да, подтверждаю ДомРу не открывается сайт.
использую proxy


----------



## Qusslund

На работе с Ростелекома открывается, а дома Дом.ру и МегаФон на смартфоне не пускают. Приходится использовать Оперу турбо на компьютере и гугловскую экономию трафика в браузере Chrome на смартфоне.


----------



## artObserver

zolotyh said:


> У меня домашний провайдер вроде не блокирует.


значит, вам повезло. мне кажется, что все-таки придурки из роскомнадзора - какими бы безграмотными идиотами они ни были - со временем разблокируют все забаненные сайты. Вообще это как палить из пушек по воробьям... пустая трата госденег. как обычно, из-за всей этой ИБД страдают обычные люди


----------



## P0ezhai

Активность форума очень заметно упала. Видимо у многих проблемы и народ в массе своей не пользуется обходами. У меня в офисе и на телефоне не работает. Только на планшете (билайн) работает.


----------



## zolotyh

С телефона юзаю в паре с VPN Browsec — работает.


----------



## Belch

Со вчерашнего дня в РФ перестал работать этот сайт, подозрение что из за блокировок РКН. Сразу прописал его в настройках frigate, доступ восстановлен.


----------



## Dimas89

Во Владивостоке с компа работает и дома и в офисе. А вот с телефона только через vpn открывается.


----------



## P0ezhai

Понятное дело что работает. Я через Тор сижу и на телефоне и на работе.


----------



## AlMax




----------



## Stanislav.

Askario said:


> И у меня (домру) без впн не открывается.


С телефона нормально открывается, притом он подключен к домашнему вай фай роутеру. Зато с компа сброс соединения с сайтом)))


----------



## evmt

Stanislav. said:


> С телефона нормально открывается, притом он подключен к домашнему вай фай роутеру. Зато с компа сброс соединения с сайтом)))


На телефоне скорее всего трафик браузера по-умолчанию через прокси идет, а поскольку SSC не по https подключается, то все работает норм.


----------



## bus driver

Не видно новых сообщений
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147561685#post147561685


----------



## Andrejmo

Так теперь по мобильной сети уже не войти на сайт? Дома интернет от Ростелекома и всё открывается и на компе и на смарте, а вот вне дома Теле 2 ни в какую не хочет открывать. Эта блокировка через мобильных операторов навечно, или же есть надежда на восстановление работы?


----------



## evmt

Andrejmo said:


> Так теперь по мобильной сети уже не войти на сайт? Дома интернет от Ростелекома и всё открывается и на компе и на смарте, а вот вне дома Теле 2 ни в какую не хочет открывать. Эта блокировка через мобильных операторов навечно, или же есть надежда на восстановление работы?


Приобретайте ВПН, при нынешней власти не стоит рассчитывать на прекращение цензуры и сопутствующего ей ущерба.


----------



## Ysh

bus driver said:


> Не видно новых сообщений
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147561685#post147561685


вроде бы видно сейчас.


----------



## bus driver

Ysh said:


> вроде бы видно сейчас.


Что то эти глюки с последними сообщениями никак не уходят.


----------



## sergio2015

Подскажите, и как будет решаться проблема с вывода сайта из списка запрещенных?


----------



## sergio2015

Кстати ТТК внесите в список провайдеров, которые уже три дня блокирует сайт. А выходить через обходные пути ну не удобно вообще.


----------



## super775

провайдер SkyNet, тоже сайт заблокирован, сижу через VPN ,браузер Opera. C работы через вайфай нормально работает


----------



## sergio2015

Странно только одно, в списке запрещенных нашего сайта нет, тогда вопрос почему он не работает?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

sergio2015 said:


> Странно только одно, в списке запрещенных нашего сайта нет, тогда вопрос почему он не работает?


Роскомнадзор блокирует айпи серверов гугла, что бы заблокировать телеграмм. А этот форум размещён на серверах гугла. Сейчас очень много сайтов/сервис из-за этого не/плохо работают.


----------



## sergio2015

Надеюсь, что это безумие прекратиться в России, и все нормально начнет работать.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

^^ К сожалению, реальность может быть не столь оптимистична.


----------



## vartal

mr. MyXiN said:


> Роскомнадзор блокирует айпи серверов гугла, что бы заблокировать телеграмм. А этот форум размещён на серверах гугла. Сейчас очень много сайтов/сервис из-за этого не/плохо работают.


Спасиб, что подсказал несведущему. А то уж никак не мог догадаться, что из-за дурости Дурова может страдать и многие безвинные сайты и форумы. Пришлось поставить расширение к Хрому, только с помощью него прорвался сквозь преграды нашего сведущего Роскома.


----------



## ikeamen

У кого работает без побрякушек?
Сообщите пожалуйста. 
Надо писать требовательные письма в техподдержки. 
Ибо негоже чтобы запрещенные в России адреса работали.


p.s. в МТС города-героя Москва уже написал. пригрозил обращением в ФСБ если не заблокируют.


----------



## AlMax

ikeamen said:


> У кого работает без побрякушек?
> Сообщите пожалуйста.
> Надо писать требовательные письма в техподдержки.
> Ибо негоже чтобы запрещенные в России адреса работали.
> 
> 
> p.s. в МТС города-героя Москва уже написал. пригрозил обращением в ФСБ если не заблокируют.


В Екатеринбурге на "Планете" работает уже третий день.


----------



## ikeamen

AlMax said:


> В Екатеринбурге на "Планете" работает уже третий день.


принято.


----------



## evmt

vartal said:


> Спасиб, что подсказал несведущему. А то уж никак не мог догадаться, что *из-за дурости Дурова* может страдать и многие безвинные сайты и форумы. Пришлось поставить расширение к Хрому, только с помощью него прорвался сквозь преграды нашего сведущего Роскома.


А может все таки из-за попыток бандитов во власти вводить цензуру и нарушать тайну переписки? Не путайте жертву и преступника.


----------



## Lawger

Наконец-то и я обошел блокировку эту, браузер Firefox, провайдер Метросеть, всякие frrgate уже не помогают именно на этом браузере, единственное что спасло это Browsec - VPN


----------



## Takohashi

sergio2015 said:


> Подскажите, и как будет решаться проблема с вывода сайта из списка запрещенных?


Никак. Это же, как было сказано, не «социально значимый ресурс» ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

А вообще, более «весёлая» ситуация приключилась со всеми форумами на Инвижине. Под блокировкой оказался ip домена, использующийся для IPS Connect, который чекал лицензию, проверял обновления, и тд. Так что теперь у всех купленный лицензионный ключ стал недействительным, обновления (в том числе обновления безопасности) в админке невозможно получить и тд. Саппорт пока не знает, как помочь пользователям из России, потому как с подобным идиотизмом столкнулся впервые.

Сейчас вон ещё пишут, что у кого-то уже начал доступ к Гуглу отваливаться — к главной странице, почте и тд.

Какая-то весьма специфичная форма развития нашей «цифровой экономики», о которой у нас так долго говорили.


----------



## Ваня

^^ цифровое развитие? Цифровой экономики? Три ха-ха. Смешно, да.


----------



## TORINЪ

Lawger said:


> Наконец-то и я обошел блокировку эту, браузер Firefox, провайдер Метросеть, всякие frrgate уже не помогают именно на этом браузере, единственное что спасло это Browsec - VPN


У меня тоже нифига не хочет заходить без шаманства. Интернет Мегафон. Но у меня frrgate работает, правда тормозит ощутимо из-за него.


----------



## Дядя Сава

А я сейчас в Яндекс браузере форум просматриваю а мозила так фото не показывает что то для Скайсраперсити они его не замутят есть же плагин обхода блокировки Рутрекера почему для этого форума не придумать плагин в Мозиле я ей перестал доверять фото не показывает.


----------



## flatron

я теперь на работе без форума остался. Там рабочий комп через йоту подключен.
Дома Ростелеком пока пашет.


----------



## zolotyh

Производительность труда в стране резко возросла )


----------



## Дядя Сава

vartal said:


> Ты не переживай так из-за пустяков-то.


Как не переживать даже ростелеком слабую скорость выдаёт панорамы посмотреть сложно моё предложение тему Технические проблемы форума переименовать в технические проблемы подключения скорости всего итернета.


----------



## ovnours

Что-то случилось фундаментальное с форумом? По моим субъективным ощущениям всякие глюки и лаги в последние несколько месяцев стали происходить намного чаще чем раньше.


----------



## msasha_65

ovnours said:


> Что-то случилось фундаментальное с форумом? По моим субъективным ощущениям всякие глюки и лаги в последние несколько месяцев стали происходить намного чаще чем раньше.


Ты разве забыл, что Ян продал форум канадской конторе и теперь они занимаются форумом? 

Ожидаемо ничем хорошим это и не закончилось. Впрочем, оно ещё и не закончилось, не исключено, что грядут по-настоящему глобальные перемены....


----------



## vartal

Только то, что форумом теперь заведуют другие люди.


----------



## ovnours




----------



## Strong72

Не подскажите, почему после перевода фото с Яндекс.Фотки на Яндекс.Диск не удается скопировать ссылку сюда. Раньше при копировании из Яндекс.Фотки проблем не было...


----------



## artObserver

хочу задать вопрос. у меня не отображается раздел с баннерами и guess the city. это глюки самого форума, и если да, то можно ли рассчитывать на то, что его починят?


----------



## vartal

Навряд ли. Сейчас этим вопросом никто не занимается.


----------



## artObserver

очень жаль


----------



## Dober_86

msasha_65 said:


> Ты разве забыл, что Ян продал форум канадской конторе и теперь они занимаются форумом?
> 
> Ожидаемо ничем хорошим это и не закончилось. Впрочем, оно ещё и не закончилось, не исключено, что грядут по-настоящему глобальные перемены....


Саша, ты уж на канадщине как представитель русского мира там провёл бы профилактические беседы, сделал внушение, что так жить нельзя. Форум же на глазах скатывается... Взять хотя бы баннерную тему, и не только. А в случае трудностей перевод у тебя есть тяжёлая артиллерия в лице Анатолия Харлама. Он бы в миг по-простому по-юнговски с применением эгрегоров духоувности втолковал бы нерадивым новоиспечённым канадским владельцам, что так, так и сяк постпать нельзя. А уж как именно поступать, конкрентных примеров не приведу, поскольку то не ведаю, бо полагаю, многое в путях развития и текущей политики форума остаётся нам, простым юзерам, неведомо, т.к. происходит в кулуарах, сиречь, в ваших модераторских разделах. Ты уж там, сделавши выжимку недовольства хотя бы форумчан из этой ветки, замолви за нас всех словечко..


----------



## ikeamen

он представитель совецкого мира. никак не русского.


----------



## vartal

Что-то форум походу приболел мальца, все форумные значки и авы не отображаются.


----------



## msasha_65

vartal said:


> Что-то форум походу приболел мальца, все форумные значки и авы не отображаются.


Не приболел, а стал более безопасным.
В целях улучшения работы форума, для повышения уровня безопасности и по просьбам трудящихся, новая Администрация перевела форум на секретный протокол - теперь в командной строке не http, a https.

Круто, чё. Безопасно. Вот только картинки через это безопасное соединени проходить не хотят (видать, чем-то они опасны). 
Теперь ждём: Либо вернут всё, как было, либо с недельку поработают, и выправят дефект, либо вообще всё сломают.

Как-то так. 
______________


----------



## vartal

Не, ну прикольно конечно выглядит теперь всё, но как-то это уже не совсем прикольно.


----------



## ikeamen

а здесь конечно так опасно было.. платёжные данные, постоянные транзакции, рискованные операции, да..


----------



## msasha_65

Да руки просто чесались у новых админов, это если вкратце.
К сожалению, руки эти явно кривые.

Спросил в админском разделе, что за дела и когда поправят. Пока нет ответа.


----------



## ikeamen

смена протокола никак не влияет на изображения, лежащие в неизменном месте.
я у себя на нескольких сайтах ставил https всегда все работало нормально с первой же минуты. кэшируется новый путь достаточно быстро.

ну и я понимаю, если бы пути были абсолютными, что было б конечно зашкваром полным, но с ними в порядке всё


----------



## vartal

Хм, видать какую-то микстурку больному выписали, поскольку вроде как наладилось и снова стало отображаться в человеческом виде (ну речь только про форумные значки и авы конечно же).


----------



## Dr.Clang

Картинки с *http* в начале адреса, как я понимаю, теперь не отображаются?


----------



## Ваня

У меня чо то тоже перестали отображаться некоторые картинки


----------



## bus driver

Да, теперь только ХТТПС картинки кажут. 

Тест


















hno:


Чтобы они такими кривыми руками себе в носу ковыряли.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Сегодняшнее утро очень медленно сайт рабротал:bash:^^


----------



## Ваня

когда они уже с картинками разберутся? что ни день, то проблема...


----------



## bus driver

А с мобилы видны обе картинки, что я выше запостил :/.


----------



## Ваня

У меня одна видна, про вторую даже понятия не имею


----------



## ovnours

У меня при заходе на сайт стала время от времени появляться всплывающая реклама. На двух разных компуктерах. Это сайт или браузер?


----------



## bus driver

У меня тоже. Это не сайт или браузер, это дно.


----------



## raisonnable

О как. И у меня. Реклама от Амазона. Испугался, что подхватил вирус. На адблоке включил тотальную блокировку всего и вся, помогло.


----------



## Ваня

Хочется надеяться, что это разовая акция.


----------



## Дядя Сава

У меня тоже задолбал этот дебильный Амазон думал в системном реестре браузера глючит.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Может сам Админ и создатель форума Ян амазон подключил к форуму.


----------



## bus driver

К сожалению, Ян больше не админ.


----------



## ovnours

Вроде вылечили. Но вообще все это очень печально. Варвары в Риме.


----------



## artObserver

Продался Ян :no:
Больше всего я скучаю по возможности голосовать в one on one и по guess the city. Сколько ни искал, не нашел в интернете ничего похожего.


----------



## gorkill

Дядя Сава;150512857 said:


> Может сам Админ и создатель форума Ян амазон подключил к форуму.





bus driver said:


> К сожалению, Ян больше не админ.





artObserver said:


> Продался Ян :no:


Получается, Ян теперь Амазон? :nuts:


----------



## Ysh

ого. смотрю, снова все лайки стало видно под каждый постом. круто.


----------



## ovnours

Не снова. Раньше можно было посмотреть лойки свыше пяти по отдельной урл. А теперь все под постом.


----------



## gorkill

Ysh said:


> ого. смотрю, снова все лайки стало видно под каждый постом. круто.


Жизнь налаживается! :banana:


----------



## vartal

Ysh said:


> ого. смотрю, снова все лайки стало видно под каждый постом. круто.


А почему тогда в проблемах написал?


----------



## orel2016

Что то не могу в свой аккаунт войти. У меня одного так?


----------



## bus driver

Niet, ya tozhe ne mogu

Еще и меню навигации крякнулось. Здобули.


----------



## orel2016

Я уж думал забанили как-то хитро


----------



## IvanovS

Кое-как вошел. Пока не допер войти в личный профиль. Тогда окошко входа вылазит. Шо за разруха?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Мда Админы с форумом балуются не видать с верху логин зайти видимо у Админов пьянка происходит.


----------



## Dober_86

Игилы, глядь.Что опять с форумном натворили? icard: Пропала верхняя плашка.так, теперь нет выпадающего списка веток, на которые подписан. Аккаунт тоже недоступен. 

Поначалу вообще по виду показалось, что меня забанили)


----------



## orel2016

Хорошо хоть приложение ещё работает


----------



## orel2016

Дядя Сава;151091139 said:


> Мда Админы с форумом балуются не видать с верху логин зайти видимо у Админов пьянка происходит.


Видимо в честь освобождения Орла, Белгорода и Дня железнодорожника.
Столько поводов, грех не напиться.


----------



## msasha_65

Глянул в админский раздел с целью узнать, что за фигня творится.
Не узнал.
Но все модеры тоже в оху в удивлении от происходящего.

Моя версия - молодая и инициативная новая команда поддержки Форума ввела очередное улучшение.
Спасибо им.
Покамест подождём, конечно, может, догадаются, что спороли очередную фуйню и поправят то, что сломали.

Но на всякий случай - было приятно проводить с вами время, парни....


----------



## msasha_65

Обновление:

Пишут, что отправили письмо представителю техподдержки и он сейчас мчит на всех парах к серверу, чтобы попытаться разобраться, что произошло.

Есть подозрение, что ночью (а случилось это ночью около 3 часов по Восточному времени в ночь с субботы на воскресенье) было автоматическое обновление ПО и что-то пошло не так.

Главный админ (поднятый из постели ранним канадским утром в половине 12-го дня) просил передать извинения за то, что произошло.


----------



## ikeamen

автоматическое обновление на форуме, версия движка которого последний раз обновлялась в 2010 году... это просто блеск


----------



## Schur897

Вопрос не в тему но больше некуда:
Что с форумом случилось, у всех такой кривой или только у меня?


----------



## msasha_65

Schur897 said:


> Вопрос не в тему но больше некуда:
> Что с форумом случилось, у всех такой кривой или только у меня?


Т.е. всё, что на этой странице выше твоего поста, ты не читал?


----------



## Xanderyl

Schur897 said:


> Вопрос не в тему но больше некуда:
> Что с форумом случилось, у всех такой кривой или только у меня?


У всех. Хорошо, что у меня в закладках все нужные страницы форума. Админам позор, не в первый раз на моей памяти такие косяки. Я бы ещё понял, если бы движок форума меняли или поправили наконец-то кодировку, а так на ровном месте сломать и столько времени не чинить, это либо ламерство, либо наплевательское отношение, даже не знаю что хуже hno:.


----------



## Xanderyl

msasha_65 said:


> Т.е. всё, что на этой странице выше твоего поста, ты не читал?


Не ругай его, он это в тему Моста запостил, а я сюда перенёс.


----------



## Maks33

ikeamen said:


> автоматическое обновление на форуме, версия движка которого последний раз обновлялась в 2010 году... это просто блеск


В идеале, было бы здорово перенести форум с конвертацией на современный движок IPB 4-й версии. Я сам администрирую один международный форум на этом движке. Он платный, но у него большие возможности в плане модерации и администрирования, в т.ч. в плане интернационализации (названия веток форума можно задавать на разных языках, которые установлены в виде интерфейсных пакетов). Переключил язык - и на экране, помимо интерфейсных переменных (слов и фраз) ещё и названия веток форума отображаются на соответствующем языке.
Кроме того, сообщество IPB выпускает большое количество дополнений (хуков), тем оформления и скинов для своих продуктов.


----------



## artObserver

отдали форум на откуп тем, кому на него наплевать... надеюсь, починят, как и обещали.



ikeamen said:


> автоматическое обновление на форуме, версия движка которого последний раз обновлялась в 2010 году... это просто блеск


еще в 2016 г я спрашивал Яна о том, когда они обновят этот унылый дизайн (возможно, вам всем он нравится и я один, кому он кажется устаревшим - не знаю), т.к. это можно сделать без замены типа движка. он ответил, что пока всех все устраивает - и по дизайну, и по функционалу, и что этим они займутся только тогда, когда им потребуется серьезное расширение возможностей, которые дает vBulletin 3.8. интересно, станет ли что-то менять в этом плане новая администрация... судя по тому, что даже то, что есть, работает с перебоями - вряд ли.


----------



## msasha_65

artObserver said:


> отдали форум на откуп тем, кому на него наплевать... надеюсь, починят, как и обещали.
> ....


Починят, наверное.
Вот только сегодня воскресенье, а завтра в Онтарио праздник (т.н. Гражданский Выходной). Стало быть, мало надежды на то, что всё пофиксится раньше вечера вторника. Хочу ошибиться.

Касательно второго вопроса — у новой администрации есть интерес переноса на другую платформу, но пока всё это дело останавливает необходимость переноса и конвертации огромной БД форума.
Боюсь даже представить (учитывая профессионализм новых владельцев), к чему всё это может привести, если всё-таки решатся на обновление... hno:


----------



## ikeamen

artObserver said:


> еще в 2016 г я спрашивал Яна о том, когда они обновят этот унылый дизайн (возможно, вам всем он нравится и я один, кому он кажется устаревшим - не знаю), т.к. это можно сделать без замены типа движка. он ответил, что пока всех все устраивает - и по дизайну, и по функционалу, и что этим они займутся только тогда, когда им потребуется серьезное расширение возможностей, которые дает vBulletin 3.8. интересно, станет ли что-то менять в этом плане новая администрация... судя по тому, что даже то, что есть, работает с перебоями - вряд ли.


дизайн середины 00-х годов это не самое худшее. меньшее из зол. какты правильно заметил, в работоспособном состоянии и это-то не могут содержать.. хотя ничё сложного сайт не представляет из себя. 
база данных тяжелая, это да, но и в ней думаю необходимость возникает только при бэкапах и миграциях. а так, есть же золотое правило: работает? – не лезь.


----------



## alley cat

Мне лично этот дизайн нравится, строительный форум, и не должен сверкать попугайскими цветами.


----------



## artObserver

ikeamen said:


> есть же золотое правило: работает? – не лезь.


Наслышан о перебоях (сам редко сталкивался с проблемами). Судя по тому, что я прочитал, в данном случае это вышло непреднамеренно.

Насчет дизайна. Он может быть очень лаконичным, но при этом изящным и аккуратным. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы у SSC был свой особенный дизайн, отличающий его от других форумов на похожем движке.


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Мне лично этот дизайн нравится, строительный форум, и не должен сверкать попугайскими цветами.


дизайн – это попугайские цвета? ну ок, буду знать теперь...


----------



## Дядя Сава

О Может Админы этот форум совершенно в новом браузере попробовали движок поставить и лямс всё слетело всё этот браузер и испортил.


----------



## SergerSerj

По мне так, скромный дизайн одно из достоинств этого форума. Зачем, что то обновлять, да еще ломая, непонятно.


----------



## vartal

msasha_65 said:


> завтра в Онтарио праздник (т.н. Гражданский Выходной)


Что это за Выходной такой?


SergerSerj said:


> Зачем, что то обновлять, да еще ломая, непонятно.


Ну хотя бы чтобы что-то более новое и современное добавить, а то заходишь и будто в 90-е возвращаешься. Но обновлять конечно лучше ничего не ломая.


----------



## msasha_65

vartal said:


> Что это за Выходной такой?...


Ну, надо было людям летом лишний выходной дать, а поводов особых не было. Вот, решили назвать "гражданский выходной" (Civic Holiday)
Не день же советского железнодорожника канадцам праздновать?


----------



## forzen

Боже, как на этом простом и доисторическом динозавре вообще что-то может ломаться?
И да, что это за админ такой у которого есть выходные?


----------



## msasha_65

Пишут, что это русские хакеры форум сломали.
Наконец-то догадались.


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> Пишут, что это русские хакеры форум сломали.
> Наконец-то догадались.


Что-то долго своим кривым ручкам отмастку придумывали!


----------



## Good Spirit

Всем доброго дня! Просьба к админам добавить в ветки: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486660, https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2109269 и https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2107359 тэги: стадион, stadium, wch2018


----------



## Ysh

готово


----------



## Good Spirit

Ysh said:


> готово


 Спасибо огромное!


----------



## Krosh

Из того, на что сходу наткнулся и что реально раздражает - в оглавлениях третьего уровня (SSC -> Российский раздел -> а вот это они) и ниже не работают выпадающая менюшка "Forum Tools" и кнопка поиска рядом. В корневом российском - работает. Даже нет идей, как это можно сознательно поломать именно таким образом.

В остальном вроде бы криминала особого нет. Логин делать можно методом "запросто". На любой пост тыкаешь кнопку ответа, форум ругается, что ты не залогинился и выбрасывает нужную формочку. Всё!


----------



## msasha_65

"Команда профессионалов" сейчас пытается заниматься восстановлением порушенной* (*_highly likely русскими хакерами (c)_) части кода.
Получается у них не очень.
Сейчас хотят попробовать восстановить утраченное путём использования резервной копии (бэкап всё-таки делался). Но, говорят, что файл огромный и это займёт очень много времени.

Вообщем, всё ещё только начинается. opcorn:


----------



## alley cat

Без отката вернули.


----------



## Krosh

Старая "шапка" вернулась.
И вроде бы менюшки заработали.
Хэппи финиш?


----------



## KC75

Свежо предание-да


----------



## msasha_65

Частично вернулось. Но во многих разделах - нет. hno:

Например:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2467

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1842

И, самое главное:
Никто не знает, ПОЧЕМУ всё это произошло. А, значит, в дальнейшем мы никак не застрахованы от подобного рода сюрпризов.


----------



## Maks33

msasha_65 said:


> Касательно второго вопроса — у новой администрации есть интерес переноса на другую платформу, но пока всё это дело останавливает необходимость переноса и конвертации огромной БД форума.
> Боюсь даже представить (учитывая профессионализм новых владельцев), к чему всё это может привести, если всё-таки решатся на обновление... hno:


Да, БД форума огромная. У меня такое чувство, что гугловский сервер её еле переваривает, не хватает мощности. На упомянутом мной IPBшном движке сия проблема решается путём архивации форума.
Смысл архивации форума состоит в том, что старые темы с заданным сроком прошедшим со времени написания последнего сообщения, архивируются (автоматически закрываются, и при этом никто, даже админы не сможет написать в них сообщения). Заархивированные темы остаются на месте (их можно увидеть в ветке и прочесть), но исключаются из основной БД форума, за счёт чего БД форума уменьшается в размере. Если надо поднять тему из архива, дабы написать в ней сообщение, придётся разархивировать отдельно взятую ветку форума (благо не весь форум целиком).
А что насчёт дизайна форума, его можно сделать тем же на IPBшном движке, что и на нынешнем вобловском. На ветках форума под IPB можно выставить иконки в виде графических файлов.

P.S. По IPBшной лицензии, помимо форумного приложения (IP.Board) можно было бы прикупить приложение для фотоальбомов IP.Gallery, интегрируемое с IP.Board. Но такой вариант был бы возможен только в том случае, если хостер в лице Гугла согласится за посильную плату выделить сервера для хранения изображений, загружаемых в IP.Gallery. Ну и желание Администрации, конечно. Просто мне кажется, что создание фотоальбомов на урбанистические темы в IP.Gallery было бы более практичным, чем создание фототем на форуме под IP.Board.


----------



## Зуфар-Казань

msasha_65 said:


> Частично вернулось. Но во многих разделах - нет. hno:
> 
> Например:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2467
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1842
> 
> И, самое главное:
> Никто не знает, ПОЧЕМУ всё это произошло. А, значит, в дальнейшем мы никак не застрахованы от подобного рода сюрпризов.


И тут: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1572
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2471
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1568
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1056
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1566


----------



## Schur897

Народ, ткните носом что нужно сделать чтобы большие фотки не рвали экран,
год назад кто-то давал ссылку на патч но как не пытался найти не смог ...


----------



## bus driver

Дядя Сава;155901706 said:


> если не секрет что за браузер вы обновили может не только скайсраперсити тупить перестанет и так же перестанут гуглопанорами тупить и для стационарного компа подойдёт он


Конечно не секрет. Но это родной браузер самсунга, на копьютер однозначно не пойдёт


----------



## Ysh

какие-то новые глюки. некоторые юзеры жалуются что их заблочили (не забригали, а какое-то сообщение YOU ARE BLOCKED! видят). еще и посты не удается редактировать. я сообщил куда следует. надеюсь, все исправят в ближайшее время.


----------



## raisonnable

Ysh said:


> какие-то новые глюки. некоторые юзеры жалуются что их заблочили (не забригали, а какое-то сообщение YOU ARE BLOCKED! видят). еще и посты не удается редактировать. я сообщил куда следует. надеюсь, все исправят в ближайшее время.


Мдэ, многие из-за невозможности размещения картинок стали меньше писать/обсуждать, а теперь такая дичь...


----------



## Celsior

У меня в правом углу теперь geole ^^


----------



## Ysh

raisonnable said:


> Мдэ, многие из-за невозможности размещения картинок стали меньше писать/обсуждать, а теперь такая дичь...


а что такое с картинками, правда?
я заливаю свои фотки на форум, но почему-то у них размер вместо 1300 становится явно меньше. движок их сжимает, что ли:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155933632#post155933632

??


----------



## Ysh

Celsior said:


> У меня в правом углу теперь geole ^^


ну вообще охренеть.
что они с форумом творят hno:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ysh said:


> а что такое с картинками, правда?
> я заливаю свои фотки на форум, но почему-то у них размер вместо 1300 становится явно меньше. движок их сжимает, что ли:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155933632#post155933632
> 
> ??


Зачем на радиКАЛ, о б@же, кровь из глаз!.. :devil:
Имгур ничо не сжимает1


----------



## Izus67

Постоянно выскакивает капча. Чесслово уже за..лся угадывать витрины, гидранты, светофоры...


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> а что такое с картинками, правда?
> я заливаю свои фотки на форум, но почему-то у них размер вместо 1300 становится явно меньше. движок их сжимает, что ли:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155933632#post155933632
> 
> ??


оспади.. ну поставил на радикале при пакетной загрузке неправильный размер да и всё..
или высоту указал, а ширина стала пропорционально выставляться автоматом.. 



Izus67 said:


> Постоянно выскакивает капча. Чесслово уже за..лся угадывать витрины, гидранты, светофоры...


купите у провайдера услугу белый IP и будет счастье)


----------



## SVX

Блин, у меня не во всех темах почему-то есть возможность писать. В этой, например, могу, открою какую-нибудь другую, а там я разлогинен и зайти не удается((


----------



## SVX

Прожимаю F5, страница обновляется, а свое сообщение, которое только что написал не вижу.


----------



## Ysh

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Зачем на радиКАЛ, о б@же, кровь из глаз!.. :devil:
> Имгур ничо не сжимает1


Чем плох радикал? 
Он хранит фотографии годами.
На форуме мне уже 10 раз советовали разные хостинги, которые через погода умирали.


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> оспади.. ну поставил на радикале при пакетной загрузке неправильный размер да и всё..
> или высоту указал, а ширина стала пропорционально выставляться автоматом..


слушай, ну я ж не первый год им пользуюсь.
наверное, у них что-то глюкануло


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ysh said:


> Чем плох радикал?
> Он хранит фотографии годами.


Не, ну твое дело, конечно. Но тебя предупредили, чем это грозит. (потерей материала)


Ysh said:


> На форуме мне уже 10 раз советовали разные хостинги, которые через погода умирали.


Имгур здесь советуют с недавних довольно пор. И имгур пока что не крашился.


----------



## ikeamen

имгур вчера мёртвый лежал. пришлось на радикал складывать фотки..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ikeamen said:


> имгур вчера мёртвый лежал. пришлось на радикал складывать фотки..


Я вчера нормально имгуром пользовался. Технические работы могли проводиться. Материалы же имгур никуда не стирает.


----------



## Endruuuu

Мне радикал норм, с имгуром не знаком


----------



## Christopher_Robin

На форуме какие-то баги с авторизацией. При посещении разных тредов она просто "слетает"... хотя пользователь по прежнему авторизован на форуме. И при посещении разных отделов форума возникает ситуация: в одних тредах ты авторизованный пользователь, в других якобы нет hno:

Плюс некоторые треды все равно остаются выделенными, хотя ты просматривал эту ветку по несколько раз :nuts:

Кто-нибудь из пользователей сталкивался с подобным багом форума?


----------



## SVX

Та же фигня. Например с компа твое сообщение не отображается, а с телефона все ок.


----------



## Izus67

ikeamen said:


> купите у провайдера услугу белый IP и будет счастье)


А кроме этого, существуют лекарства?

Кстати, такая фигня только в браузере Хром, в Яндексе и Фаерфоксе всё норм. Может чего с браузером не так...


----------



## Federation2014

Krosh said:


> можно комп никак не чистить а просто снять или просверлить дырочками нижнюю крышку тогда вся пыль будет вниз на пол падать и еще туда будут сразу падать флудильные посты с форума поэтому на диске место заниматься не будет а комп станет работать быстрее а если еще под компом сделать место для кошки то она еще и эту пыль сразу протирать будет только кошке надо антистатичесикй браслет со вкусом селедки *одеть* чтобы мышка не сбоила


Надеть, нигра!:slap:
А так все по делу расписано, да.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну вот сейчас только что опять была 2 раза эта database error при попытке что-то запостить.:bash:


----------



## Дядя Сава

Federation2014 said:


> Ну вот сейчас только что опять была 2 раза эта database error при попытке что-то запостить.:bash:


Ляляляля за то у меня такого нет но раньше токое было у меня но сейчас нет такого вот зачит Федерации Винду переустановит надо под другое подключение итернета либо Федерация в кукисах не разберается Дата бейс эрорр:lol:


----------



## Alex-Alex

Друзья, а поиск на русском языке тут работает?


----------



## Krosh

Alex-Alex said:


> Друзья, а поиск на русском языке тут работает?


Пока Вам не успели сказать, что нет.
Поэтому - немного читерства.
Скормите Гуглопоиску фразу типа


Code:


"Друзья, а поиск на русском языке тут работает?" site:www.skyscrapercity.com

... и увидите, что на самом деле найти желаемое можно.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Н-да Форум раступило но вовсе не в ту сторону в сторону за тупления и вызывание браузерных ошибок спутниковых гугло картат тоесть походу со скайсраперсити переселилось к гугло картам даже чистка компа не помогла скорей всего к гуглу этот сервак переехал


----------



## Ysh

Дядя Сава, хватит флудить.


----------



## raisonnable

Не флудит, а искренне переживает за форум!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Самое трапапердие, когда ты набрал большой царь-пост, отправил, а тебе форум показывает кукиш. Обновляешь страницу - весь текст пропал.


----------



## arezon12

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Самое трапапердие, когда ты набрал большой царь-пост, отправил, а тебе форум показывает кукиш. Обновляешь страницу - весь текст пропал.


Поэтому надо иметь привычку скопировать пост перед отправкой


----------



## KJA

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Самое трапапердие, когда ты набрал большой царь-пост, отправил, а тебе форум показывает кукиш. Обновляешь страницу - весь текст пропал.


Не надо обновлять страницу, если выдаёт ошибку то надо жать назад и браузер вернётся к странице где была форма набора текста.


----------



## Ysh

я уже лет 15 все большие посты везде и всегда перед загрузкой сохраняю (и всем советую)


----------



## bus driver

KJA said:


> Не надо обновлять страницу, если выдаёт ошибку то надо жать назад и браузер вернётся к странице где была форма набора текста.


Не всегда помогает.



Ysh said:


> я уже лет 15 все большие посты везде и всегда перед загрузкой сохраняю (и всем советую)


Когда пишешь большой пост-ответ, и переходишь в процессе написания на разные вкладки в поисках аргументов например, сохранять каждый раз пост не оч удобно и не всегда не забываешь это сделать.

Но справедливости ради в последнее время такого тапопердия с пропаданием постов стало меньше.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

KJA said:


> Не надо обновлять страницу, если выдаёт ошибку то надо жать назад и браузер вернётся к странице где была форма набора текста.


Не всегда при нажатии назад на предыдущей странице остаётся набранный текст.


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Не всегда при нажатии назад на предыдущей странице остаётся набранный текст.


у меня такое происходит назад постиш назад постиш так и бывают много дублей одного поста чтото надо админам придумать средсво от браузерных стрелок назад посты по новой не ставить


----------



## ancov

это потому что ты не ставишь знаки препинания в предложениях точки в конце каждого предложения и не пользуешься заглавными буквами


----------



## Дядя Сава

ancov said:


> это потому что ты не ставишь знаки препинания в предложениях точки в конце каждого предложения и не пользуешься заглавными буквами


у меня в школе русский плохо подавался от знаков препинания голову меня кружило и в предложениях не разбираюсь


----------



## Дядя Сава

Сию минутно сейчас дата бэйс эрор вскочил у меня


----------



## _Night City Dream_

У меня тоже вскочил...


----------



## Federation2014

У меня вообще перманентно каждый день по несколько раз вскакивает. Я про database error.


----------



## Federation2014

^^


----------



## bus driver

Каждый день по несколько раз ошибка базы данных выскакивает, сегодня вообще при каждой загрузке страницы.


----------



## Endruuuu

Нужно заказать datubase ...


----------



## Дядя Сава

Federation2014 said:


> ^^


Его прозвали Том Круз Том Кукуруз:lol:


----------



## Ysh

жопа продолжается и конца края не видно.



Jan said:


> Sorry about these issues, people. There is indeed not much more we can do at this point than reporting these issues to the tech team, which is what we keep on doing. Probably by now, there is a dartboard with my picture on it hanging on a wall in the tech room.


перевод


> Извините за эти проблемы, люди. На данный момент мы действительно не можем сделать больше, чем сообщить об этих проблемах технической команде, что мы и продолжаем делать. Наверное, сейчас в технической комнате на стене висит мишень для дартса с моей фотографией.


----------



## raisonnable

Мда, форум стал работать только через ВПН. Первый раз такое (после эпопеи с телеграммом).


----------



## vartal

Работает безо всяких ВПН-ов.


----------



## artObserver

Возможно, речь о бесперебойной работе.


----------



## Дядя Сава

В Теме Развитие Железных Дорог Ссылку я дал на Картинку Станции Белово а в Результате ссылка на Яндекс Еду Выдало с Типом в Рюкзаке https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1005647&page=257 точно кто то на Яна Зуб положил в Яндексе последний пост страницы может Сервак Скайсраперсити во владение Яндекса попал надо от него вызволять с Яном вместе или Яна в Яндексе уже нашли


----------



## :-)

Опять *новые сообщения* на новой странице темы не отображаются.
Тема: *Образовательные учреждения*

Только предпросмотром и можно увидеть.


----------



## Gabiturat

А форум вообще в России сейчас нормально работает? Потому что у моего провайдера нет. Приходится через vpn.


----------



## Krosh

У меня нормально.
МТС


----------



## raisonnable

Нормально. За последнюю неделю даже ошибку выдал всего один раз!


----------



## Дядя Сава

А У Меня стрелка мышки на этом форуме стала глючить а надругих форумах нормально работает работает так как буто мышка сломалась мышиный курсор барахлить стал но на других сайтах нормально всё работает.


----------



## :-)

И снова новые сообщения на новой странице темы не отображаются.
Темы: 

*Aэpoпopт "Чeлябинcк" | Aэpoдpoм "Шaгoл"
Челябинский Трактир*


Смотреть можно только через превью нового сообщения.


----------



## :-)

Снова проблема с неоткрывающейся новой страницей. На этот раз это тема *ЖK Maнxэттeн | 2x 36э | 13x 24э | cтpoитcя*


----------



## slipped

Тема *Космические технологии* второй день висит на 606 странице и далее поста #12120 не открывается. В мобильной версии открывается до поста от *raisonnable*


----------



## Дядя Сава

Техническую проблему форума можно решить просто в любом браузере кукисы периодически подчищать но в этом случаи вы не зайдёте в свои логины и пароли в своей голове надо запомнить логины и пароли вот так только после этого Том Кукуруз перестанет над нами смеятся как на картинке ему мы про это не скажем


----------



## artObserver

И снова все работает через одно место. Видимо, дело в высокой нагрузке на сервер. Мало того, что новые владельцы не развивают форум, так они еще и неспособны обеспечить нормальную работу того, что имеется


----------



## Дядя Сава

del


----------



## Shwed

Стало невозможно заходить на сайт с телефона. Мобильная версия, которую невозможно использовать и невозможно отключить из за бесконечной рекламы.


----------



## artObserver

Shwed said:


> Мобильная версия, которую невозможно использовать и невозможно отключить из за бесконечной рекламы.


Как-то пару месяцев назад, когда были проблемы с интернетом, зашел в аккаунт с рабочего компа (уже писал об этом выше) - и перед входом удивился количеству рекламного мусора. Весь сайт просто утопал в нем. Когда я читал его до регистрации, такого количества рекламы тут не было. Мобильной версией тоже не пользуюсь из-за ее неудобства.

Вывод очевиден. Для канадцев форум - один из многих способов заработка за счет рекламы, и не более того. Угробили даже такую фишку, как голосовалку (страницу с оценкой баннеров, один на один и угадай город) hno:


----------



## martin_marksman

Shwed said:


> Стало невозможно заходить на сайт с телефона. Мобильная версия, которую невозможно использовать и невозможно отключить из за бесконечной рекламы.


эта мобильная версия и у меня периодически выскакивает на телефоне, без проблем сразу отключаю.


----------



## Shwed

martin_marksman said:


> эта мобильная версия и у меня периодически выскакивает на телефоне, без проблем сразу отключаю.


Только в этот раз она была настолько забита рекламой, что добраться до кнопочки full было практически невозможно.


----------



## Витёк

Витёк;156094908 said:


> Несколько дней не могу зайти на форум с ноута. Ввожу ник, пароль, но не заходит, просто выкидывает.


Так дома с ноута до сих пор не могу зайти на форум, после ввода ника и пароля просто выкидывает через несколько секунд. На смартфоне после ввода ника и пароля вообще пишет про неправильный пароль. 
С телефона кнопочного Самсунга (браузер Опера Мини) заходит нормально.
Со старого рабочего ноута (браузер Мазилла с впн) удалось зайти, а с домашнего (Опера с впн) не заходит. 
В чём тут проблема?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Опять двацать пять собрался поделам сходить и на тебе форуму надо затупить для того чтобы мои деда задержать вот админам видимо всё равно есть или нету у юзеров дела всё тупит и тупит форум


----------



## Дядя Сава

А я то думал почему у мкня форум тупит я же для оперы Адгуард установил просто он в Викимапии помошник форум тут не причём


----------



## Andrejmo

Опять косяки пошли: новый пост не появляется на странице города, но когда открываешь последнюю страницу темы - пост там есть. Но что он есть, ни как не видно - ни выделенным текстом, ни месторасположением темы: она вверх не перемещается. К примеру https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892839&page=12 или https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946243&page=45


----------



## Дядя Сава

САмый хороший способ раслабится при затуплении Форума хорошие помошники от этото АСМР видосы на Ютуб


----------



## petersgriff

Что происходит?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Выглядит ужасно, конечно.


----------



## Дядя Сава

petersgriff said:


> Что происходит?


:lol:


----------



## raisonnable

В процессе:



Jan said:


> Almost done bringing the subforum links back manually so no worries.


----------



## Krosh

petersgriff said:


> Что происходит?


Начали форум уплотнять, вестимо.
По запросам пользователей.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

petersgriff said:


> Что происходит?


Опять происходит...hno:


----------



## gorkill

Да, как-то непривычно.


----------



## Krosh

Уже лечить проблему начали.
По крайней мере сейчас я под гиперлинком "Сибирь" вижу мелкими буквами "Уральский федеральный округ". На скриншоте этого еще нет.


----------



## osmant

Хрень какая-то происходит. Пишешь посты, и при нажатии кнопки отправки они уходят в никуда.
ЗЫ: хорошо, хоть в эту тему пробился )


----------



## Зуфар-Казань

Постоянно выкидывает с форума, через каждые три четыре минуты приходиться снова и снова авторизоваться. Как с этим бороться?


----------



## Зуфар-Казань

А на хрена Роскомнадзору блокировать вaтный рассадник?


----------



## bus driver

petersgriff said:


> Что происходит?


Прошла неделя. Модераторы Помогите Яну вручную разгр**************************************** форум, очень не удобно пользоваться.


----------



## alley cat

Так уж не Ян, вроде тут командует. 

Канадцы, при Яне такого не было.


----------



## Roman1994

починили вроде


----------



## raisonnable

САМ Ян подключился после моего сообщения:



Jan said:


> I'm going to put back all links manually again in the next few days. Fingers crossed they remain in place this time.


Тех.поддержка конечно... мда... без комментариев.


----------



## KLoun

raisonnable said:


> САМ Ян подключился после моего сообщения:
> ...
> Тех.поддержка конечно... мда... без комментариев.


Ян - балаболка. Каким был - таким остался. Создал отличный форум, а потом его тупо просрал...


----------



## Krosh

KLoun said:


> Создал отличный форум, а потом его тупо просрал...


Погоди.
То, что он сделал, называется словом "монетизировал".
Продешевил или нет - х.з. Ему виднее.


----------



## KLoun

Krosh said:


> Погоди.
> То, что он сделал, называется словом "монетизировал".
> Продешевил или нет - х.з. Ему виднее.


Это его личное дело по монетизации, но раньше форум был ниипаться крутым, а в последние годы стал обычной интернет-помойкой немножко на тему.


----------



## Ring101

У меня не работают кнопки "Post Reply" и "Quote". Ссылка открывается, но окно чата заблокировано, в чем дело?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ring101 said:


> У меня не работают кнопки "Post Reply" и "Quote". Ссылка открывается, но окно чата заблокировано, в чем дело?


А уменя нормально это в вашем браузере кукисы не удалялись


----------



## Ring101

Хм, действительно, смена браузера все решила. Я уж сначала подумал забанили за что-то. Потом вижу в окошке внизу страницы писать можно.
***
В общем помогло, теперь и в основном браузере работает.


----------



## :-)

Ring101 said:


> У меня не работают кнопки "Post Reply" и "Quote". Ссылка открывается, но окно чата заблокировано, в чем дело?


Это косячники с SSC снюхались с косячниками из Firefox и получилась гремучая смесь.
В правом верхнем углу в окне ответа есть кнопка переключения режимов отображения. Ткни в неё и перейдёшь в текстовый режим из кривого графического.










В других браузерах такого переключателя просто нет.
Раньше включался тот режим, который был включен в последний раз. А сейчас автоматом включается какой-то кривой "графический". Плюс к этому в Firefox просто так на предыдущую страницу кнопкой "назад" не попадёшь, т.к. там два шага назад надо сделать, а после одного попадаешь снова на ту же страницу. И это тыкание "назада" может длиться бесконечно... Приходится делать выдержку на этой кнопке и переходить сразу на пару шагов в обратном направлении.
Исправили бы этот косяк как-раньше было. На других сайтах всё нормально работает. Не хочется менять браузер только из-за кривого сайта SSC.


----------



## Ring101

О, реально спасибо!


----------



## :-)

В Firefox вообще прикольно получается. Если нажать на кнопку "Quote", то сначала в поле ответа проскакивает текст вперемешку с HTML-кодами:












Затем на доли секунды проскакивает вот такое окно:












а потом получаем просто серое поле:












Тут, правда, разрешают заголовок написАть 

Если сделать шаг назад, то получим ужЕ весёлую картинку - страницу в странице:












Здесь заголовки можно ужЕ в двух местах заполнять 


В нормальный текстовый режим из этой абракадабры можно попасть нажав кнопку смены режима.

Поправьте этот косяк с Fierfox-ом, а то неудобно вааще писАть. И на это не только я жалуюсь. Некоторым не просто неудобно - они просто никого процитировать не могут, а только новые сообщения умеют писАть из-за неумения пользования кнопкой смены режима.


----------



## coth

Какого года Firefox?


----------



## Krosh

Господа начальство, а есть ли какой-то способ подправить работу автоматической цензуры на форуме? Задолбало, когда в совершенно безобидных ситуациях забивает слова звёздочками.
Например, из сегодняшнего разговора в авиационной теме:



Krosh said:


> Да.
> Ниже - статья из Нского сайта новостей https://ngs.ru/more/66210550/
> ...
> Директор СибНИА Владимир Барсук ...
> ... — цитировало директора СибНИА Владимира Бар******************************** «РБК.Новосибирск».




Самое обидное в этом то, что если действительно надо написать на форуме одно из четырёх неконвенционных слов (и их производные), то это легко делается несколькими вариантами. А тут - даже и само слово, которое звёздочками забили, не является запрещённым.


----------



## :-)

coth said:


> Какого года Firefox?


Установлена последняя версия:
68.0.2 (64-битный)
Глюк продолжается уж точно больше месяца и в предыдущих версиях FF.
P.S.: Установил FF v.64.0.2 (32-бит),скачанную 2+ месяца назад - ситуация аналогичная.


----------



## Dober_86

Опять датабейс эррор один за одним. Госспади, каким же ужасным этот форум с технической части сделали... Каждую неделю то одно, то другое. Калеки какие-то сайт администрируют.


----------



## Дядя Сава

а уменя тоже сайт не запускался перезапуск роутера помогло


----------



## Stanislav.

Когда уже голосовалку баннеров пофиксят? У меня 404 ошибка вместо изображения.


----------



## vartal

Не только у тебя. На это похоже уже давно забили.


----------



## amg358

У меня у одного кнопка "лайк" пропала?


----------



## BlackShark

Куда сегодня кнопка лайков пропала?


----------



## Topoliok

лайки пропали, пост не публикуется пока не промодерируется... интересненько :hmm:


----------



## Topoliok

^^


> Topoliok
> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting


.

Эт шо за новости?!


----------



## raisonnable

Форум переезжает на новую платформу и его колбасит. Скоро всё надеюсь вернётся на круги своя.


----------



## Shwed

Ориентировочные сроки?


----------



## raisonnable

Пока хз.


----------



## amg358

Я своё сообщение прол "лайки" только спустя 2,5-3 часа увидел hno:


----------



## raisonnable

Пока в тему не зайдёт модератор и не увидит - оно не появится. Так что хз, имеет ли смысл что-то сейчас писать.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

эмм... А у меня одного в сообщениях не отображается "Smilie"? Кто сломал смайлик!??


----------



## Izus67

Здесь есть где-нибудь кнопка "вернуться к старой версии форума"? Или типа того... Иначе это какой-то еб@ный стыд.


----------



## playstation

Проверка


----------



## Askario

Надеюсть, потом получится вернуть развернутую региональную структуру на главной странице российского форума.


----------



## Krosh

Тест.
А вообще интересно, что ещё можно испортить.


----------



## Zfrex

Коронавирус добрался до форума


----------



## TORINЪ

Просто п****ц, что с форумом сотворили. Если так пойдет, то придется искать другие площадки. Им же невозможно пользоваться. С мобилы и так было не удобно сидеть, теперь вообще не возможно. С компа тоже не лучше. Был нормальный аутентичный ресурс. Слов нет, одни эмоции.


----------



## The_Spirit

Как в этом убожестве теперь отредактировать свой статус? Потыкался в настройках профиля - не нашел. У меня был по-русски написан, там теперь коды символов...


----------



## Krosh

Вопрос администрации.
Пытаюсь освоиться в новом пространстве.
Что у нас со смайликами?
Кнопку вижу, но как-то там уныло очень.
Старую коллекцию вернуть можно? 
Они более человеческими были.


----------



## Krosh

Тест тэга перечеркивания
тест
end of test

P.S. Перечеркивание работает, как и раньше. Ручками.


----------



## @rtem

К мобильной версии есть возможность перейти?


----------



## petersgriff

Подскажите как исправить. В браузере стоят ublock и adblock и когда они работают пропадает возможность быстрой навигации вверху страницы.

Отключено:









Включено:


----------



## Dober_86

TORINЪ said:


> Просто п****ц, что с форумом сотворили. Если так пойдет, то придется искать другие площадки. Им же невозможно пользоваться. С мобилы и так было не удобно сидеть, теперь вообще не возможно. С компа тоже не лучше. Был нормальный аутентичный ресурс. Слов нет, одни эмоции.


Now, look at this drama queen supreme here. 💅


----------



## Muxa

пздц просто...


----------



## arezon12

Не знаю почему ругаетесь на мобильную версию. В плеймаркете приложение есть, ничего не изменилось в нем, работать стало быстрее.
Но на десктопе да, жопа.


----------



## ancov

Да нормально все. Главное - есть модная тема dark mode.
Эсэсовский значок, помечающий модераторов - стильно, но не бесспорно...


----------



## bus driver

С твоей аватаркой это смотрится особо дерзко


----------



## flatron

Dober_86 said:


> Now, look at this drama queen supreme here. 💅


Типа тебе нравятся изменения на форуме и неудобств ты не испытываешь?


----------



## sergio2015

Форум работать стал мне кажется быстрее и намного приятнее стал, да надо просто привыкнуть к дизайну. Но со временем же все меняться должно так или иначе. Так что ребят, спокойно дышим и ищем только положительное.


----------



## Krosh

sergio2015 said:


> Форум работать стал мне кажется быстрее ...


Похоже, у разных людей разный опыт.
Дико бесят зависания на десятки секунд в простых ситуациях, в которых раньше такого не наблюдалось.
Например, при цитированиях из запомненного кэша, иногда бывают подвисания после нажатия на кнопку лайка и т.п.
Я бы сходу не стал хвалить новый движок за скорость. Даже при просто чтении бывают задержки.


----------



## TORINЪ

Не стал он быстрее работать. На страницах с множеством фото и видео тупит, чего раньше не было. 
Все меняется, конечно. Но главное это удобство, дружественный интуитивный интерфейс. Сейчас этого нет, даже в сравнении с прошлой версией. Привыкнуть конечно можно. Но придется именно привыкать, насильно. А не просто взять и начать пользоваться. 
P.S. Раньше был пункт, где были собраны темы, в которых я пишу. Ткните носом где это сейчас находится.


----------



## :-)

TORINЪ said:


> Ткните носом где это сейчас находится


----------



## :-)

А тупит форум, когда много картинок - это потому что фотки загружены в реальном размере. Не верь тому, что они вписаны в края экрана - на самом деле они обычно больше. А т.к. в современных смартфонах фото могут весить 20-30 МБ, а возможность загружать их напрямую не напрягает, то и может получаться "тупость".


----------



## Izus67

Возможно уже было, но как избавиться от постоянно всплывающего уведомления вверху слева:

*"Stay up to date by allowing SkyscraperCity to send you push notifications.
Enable Push Notifications ..... Not Now"*

Соглашаешься, но оно всплывает снова и снова.


----------



## paschkov

у меня адблоком убилась.


----------



## KLoun

Задолбало вот это вот под ником: "&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1092;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&...". Причём даже если меняешь в профайле, то ничего не меняется.

З.Ы. По идее это поле "About you" в настройках. Донесите кто-нибудь, плиз, до админов, что оно не фурычит.

З.З.Ы. К котосхеме притерпелся (+ выставил 80% - сейчас на 32" 1360х768 временно сижу) - вполне юзабельно. Но естественно, что привыкать приходится.

З.З.З.Ы. Молильные мобильные устройства для сидения в нете не пользую (поэтому, как это отображается на них - глубоко фиолетственно), всё на стационаре.


----------



## KLoun

Izus67 said:


> Возможно уже было, но как избавиться от постоянно всплывающего уведомления вверху слева:
> 
> *"Stay up to date by allowing SkyscraperCity to send you push notifications.
> Enable Push Notifications ..... Not Now"*
> 
> Соглашаешься, но оно всплывает снова и снова.


Несколько раз читаешь тему (отвечаешь "иннах", конечно), потом оно просто перестаёт в ней проявляться. А если согласился, то сам себе злобный буратина.


----------



## sergio2015

Странное явление сегодня, при сохранении изображения вторая половина страницы фотографии сохраняет на компе, а первая постоянно выдает назад, сохранить страницу или перезагрузить. Что происходит сегодня, непонятно


----------



## Izus67

KLoun said:


> Несколько раз читаешь тему (отвечаешь "иннах", конечно), потом оно просто перестаёт в ней проявляться. А если согласился, то сам себе злобный буратина.


В таком случае, я передумал. Ещё ведь не поздно отказаться?


----------



## chemskoy

Только белый и серый фон - слишком контрастно. Для глаз это нехорошо. Сколько видел форумов, почти все на нейтральном фоне.


----------



## balu-bog

А как сейчас быстро заходить в тему к первому непрочитанному посту?


----------



## raisonnable

Бублин добился своего?..


----------



## KJA

raisonnable said:


> Бублин добился своего?..











25.05.2020https://www.speedzilla.com/forums/honda-rc51/42656-squid-me-4.html104.16.69.82 | 104.16.173.102 | 2606:4700::6810:4552 | 2606:4700::6810:ad66Роспотребнадзор0

Другой форум VerticalScope заблочили)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Слушайте, у меня у одного так?
Тексты и фотографии перестали иметь отступ от основной панели поста, теперь посты читать невозможно стало.
Я ничего не трогал.


----------



## :-)

У меня также. И стили не помогают, если только их не отключить
P.S.: Хотя в "Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme" сегодня подправили. Его добавка добавляет и промежуток


----------



## KJA

:) said:


> У меня также. И стили не помогают, если только их не отключить


Пользуйтесь только сертифицированными стилями, не доверяйте всяким поделиям


----------



## :-)

KJA said:


> Пользуйтесь только сертифицированными стилями


Это какими? И где сертификат смотреть?


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

:) said:


> в "Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme" сегодня подправили. Его добавка добавляет и промежуток


Вот я его себе тоже установил, правда цитирования в синем окне сдвинуты 
чуть правее, но всё лучше, чем строки врезающиеся в панель

Вот так стало:









Вот так было:










И панель опций при создании текста ушла наверх, а была внизу. Из плюсов только то,
что добавилось подчёркивание и зачёркивание текста










И при создании текста окно в окне возникло, и там справа полосу надо прокручивать,
чтобы выше что-то подправить в начале текста


----------



## Whatson

Я немного поэкспериментировав остановился на сочетании FPW + Skyscrapercity XF2 SSC

Второй отсюда 








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Whatson

Обнаружил, что FPW починили, спасибо всем причастным.


----------



## :-)

Чё-т в локальной Администраторской теме никто не хочет мне ответить. Попробую здесь:
Как отписаться от напомналок по теме, где когда-то что-то написАл? Не хочу получать оповещения об обновлениях в некоей теме.


----------



## KJA

:) said:


> Как отписаться от напомналок по теме, где когда-то что-то написАл? Не хочу получать оповещения об обновлениях в некоей теме.


А она помечена как following или нет?

Ну лично у меня алерты попросту выключены для комментов, кроме цитирования.


----------



## :-)

Ну, в списке following она присутствует.
Спасибо за намёк. Нашёл, что там имеет место под галочку для выделения темы, а внизу в действиях с выбранными можно щёлкнуть "Stop following".
Будем проверять, как пройдёт.

P.S.: Не помогло.

P.P.S: Ааа... Нашёл же в самОй теме вверху кнопку  Unfollow


----------



## Krosh

Народ, подскажите, только у меня одного ТСР поломалась?
Хром, скин дефолтный, остальные темы - нормально.
Симптомы: под заголовком темы перечисление страниц и постов на активной странице повторяется дважды, в итоге текст постов форматируется в колонку половинной ширины (только под "своими" номерами страниц), вторая колонка полностью белая. С изменением размера окна ширины колонок меняются разумным образом.


----------



## KJA

Krosh said:


> Народ, подскажите, только у меня одного ТСР поломалась?


Нет, не только у тебя.
Думаю это айдар поломал своими кривыми вставками ютуб видео.
Будет новая страница - будет всё норм.


----------



## Topoliok

аналогично


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот что у меня выползает когда форум не открывается 








Sorry, down for maintenance.
We’re currently working to make things better, we’ll be back shortly.


----------



## Дядя Сава

И вот от чего форум может тупить администратором нужно проверять систеные блоки сервера на наличия попадания пыли в вентиляторы да кулеры и чистить их


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот и разгадал теническую проблему форума на сервере форума периодически электроэнергию отключают как сегодня со мной зделали фильм смотрю и лямс электричество выключили как на сервере форума отключают


----------



## :-)

А чего за хрень с картинками стала при вставке скриншота или загрузке фотки? Почему их теперь автоматом уменьшают до ширины в 640 пикселей (раньше уменьшали до 1920px)? При этом картинка вставленная, как ссылка на другой ресурс, нарисована во всю ширину экрана. Вот и этот вставленный скриншот урезали по самое нихочу...
На примере: сверху картинка вставлена, как ссылка. Снизу мелкая - вставленный скриншот экрана.
P.S.: Картинку реального размера, конечно, можно вытащить из адресной строки этой сАмой картинки (удалив лишнюю хрень спереди), но это ужЕ мазохизм, если делать так с каждой такой мелкотнёй...










P.P.S.: Нахер он нужен будет этот форум с такими картинками...









P.P.P.S.: Такая херня происходит на компьютере и на телефоне, если смотреть сайт в полной версии. Если в урезанной, как предлагается там по умолчанию, то ширина всех картинок - на весь экран. Но я, например, на телефоне редко форум читаю - хреново смотреть - мелко.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

И что, теперь всегда будет такая хрень????? При отправке (даже в момент редактирования) 
фотографии в полный размер, а вот по факту размещения их формат 16см шириной








Железные дороги


В Воронеже терминал проектируют. Зимой начнут строить. А вообще там аэровокзал существующий с потоком вполне пока справляется.




www.skyscrapercity.com





В этой ветке вопрос задавал, странно что никто не отвечает, то ли все с телефонов смотрят 
изображения, но тогда всё равно при увеличении фото(приближение) участок просматриваемого
фрагмента изображения будет размыт. Или всем всё равно, что будет с фотоконтентом


----------



## Krosh

^^
это потомучто в русском языке букв много 33 а в английском всего 26 то есть на 27% больше а все сетевое оборудование делают китайцы но рассчитано на англосаксов и их форум летает а в русскоязычном сегменте лишние буквы в байтах застревают надо Яна просить чтобы форум почистил и если запятых не писать то тоже быстрее работает


----------



## Дядя Сава

Помоему сайт на движке гугла висит у меня гугл панорамы тоже тупят


----------



## Endruuuu

Дядя Сова вы походу в этой только теме зависли, вылезайте в другие.


----------



## Zfrex

С зависанием правильнее в этой теме разбираться, а не в других


----------



## TORINЪ

Ни у кого приложение не тупит? У меня уже пару месяцев периодически виснет при входе на некоторое время. Потом оживает и все нормально. Никаких закономерностей не заметил, рандомно.


----------



## raisonnable

TORINЪ said:


> Ни у кого приложение не тупит? У меня уже пару месяцев периодически виснет при входе на некоторое время. Потом оживает и все нормально. Никаких закономерностей не заметил, рандомно.


Я только через браузер сижу.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот Техническая проблема форума так это при включении форума как комьютер включаеш не вындовс загружает а загрудает проверку диска как у меняна компе так и с форумом происходит


----------



## Endruuuu

Бывает, не часто и непродолжительно:


----------



## KJA

Endruuuu said:


> Бывает, не часто и непродолжительно:


Экран надо протирать хоть иногда.


----------



## Endruuuu

KJA said:


> Экран надо протирать хоть иногда.


Это поры ковида


----------



## raisonnable

Обновился дизайн!


----------



## Whatson

Бляяяя опять в FPW все съехало










Вот нахера это делают


----------



## raisonnable

Whatson said:


> Вот нахера это делают


Улучшают!


----------



## Takohashi

Whatson said:


> Вот нахера это делают


Нахера симулировать уродский старый скин.


----------



## KJA

Whatson said:


> Бляяяя опять в FPW все съехало


В настройках можно вернуть назад.
Вверху кнопка "три точки", там кнопка View mode и поставить Comfort и нажать Ok.


----------



## raisonnable

Takohashi said:


> Нахера симулировать уродский старый скин.


Да, сейчас с разделением сообщений и тем стало совсем хорошо. Ничего не сливается.


----------



## Zfrex

KJA said:


> Экран надо протирать хоть иногда.


В нулевых говорили:
"Кончил, не кончил, а монитор - протри!"


----------



## Alex-Sam

Отстой, верните как было.
По факту и старая версия была неплоха, кроме разве того что видео было грузить неудобно.


----------



## coth

Старый стиль тоже остался, новый лучше - сообщение разделены и не сливаются друг с другом.


----------



## Whatson

Takohashi said:


> Нахера симулировать уродский старый скин.


В тыщу раз лучше, чем эти слепые белые экраны в серую полосочку.


----------



## Takohashi

Ну да, лучше. Убогий синюшний дизайн из начала нулевых. Интернет-староверы такие смешные.


----------



## Topoliok

бесит, что на "три точки" теперь надо как снайперу метиться, прям в несколько пикселей кнопка...


----------



## vartal

Было бы неплохо, чтобы сделали возможность регулировать количество постов на одной странице (как было когда-то) и всё же встроили многоязычность )


----------



## Krosh

vartal said:


> Было бы неплохо, чтобы сделали возможность регулировать количество постов на одной странице (как было когда-то) и всё же встроили многоязычность )


Это сюда: VerticalScope Inc., 111 Peter Street, Suite 901, Toronto, Ontario, M5V 2H1, Canada
Только оно им нафиг не нужно.
Тут более простой момент есть: убрать мусор со страницы, который у меня на экране занимает примерно четверть ширины справа и тот мусор, который в виде безумных рекомендаций грузится внизу каждой страницы. С последним - вообще непонятно, его хоть кто-то из нас хотя бы раз по назначению использовал? Просто ненужный трафик, который сервера зачем-то грузит (не объёмом, объём-то небольшой, но там ведь какой-то софт работает и его динамически подвёрстывает).
Но это канадцам тоже нафиг не нужно, и так сойдёт.


----------



## KJA

Krosh said:


> Тут более простой момент есть: убрать мусор со страницы, который у меня на экране занимает примерно четверть ширины справа и тот мусор, который в виде безумных рекомендаций грузится внизу каждой страницы. С последним - вообще непонятно, его хоть кто-то из нас хотя бы раз по назначению использовал?


Всё это решается с помощью специального расширения для браузера и стилей к нему.


----------



## Krosh

KJA said:


> Всё это решается с помощью специального расширения для браузера и стилей к нему.


Это решается созданием веб-страниц без мусора.
Решение со стилями и расширениями является костылями. Иногда это может быть удобным кому-то. Мне - нет. Захожу на форум с разных устройств и браузеров и не считаю необходимым все их настраивать из-за рукожопости (или злонамеренности) хозяев контента.


----------



## TORINЪ

Да, жаль что такой крутой форум так по-гадски реализован.


----------



## Whatson

Krosh said:


> Это решается созданием веб-страниц без мусора.
> Решение со стилями и расширениями является костылями. Иногда это может быть удобным кому-то. Мне - нет. Захожу на форум с разных устройств и браузеров и не считаю необходимым все их настраивать из-за рукожопости (или злонамеренности) хозяев контента.


----------



## coth

Обновлённая серая темка на базе карточной темы
Userstyles окончательно умер, так что теперь на GreasyFork.








SSC Cardboard Gray


SkyscraperCity Cardboard theme light gray update




greasyfork.org





Устанавливается так же через Stylus.
Две вариации - Инфо пользователя вместе с сообщением и отдельно. Так же опция на полную ширину для больших экранов. Иногда после изменения опций нужно выключить и включить стиль.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

О, великолепно!)


----------



## alley cat

У меня кракозябры - код выходит и всё.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

alley cat said:


> У меня кракозябры - код выходит и всё.


Там кроме "кракозябр" должна быть вертикальная сноска, слева, а там кнопка: установить.








Но Илье(Котху) большое спасибо, стиль реально хорош.)


----------



## alley cat

Я на зеленую сноску нажимаю с надписью Install as user style и просто одни кракозябры выходят.

Stylus ничего не появляется.


----------



## coth

Очень обтекаемо. Что такое кракозябры, что при этом происходит, что именно ты нажимаешь?


----------



## alley cat

Всё разобрался не выходила колонка выделенная красным:


----------



## Termo

У меня такая же проблема, не выходит колонка выделенная красным. Как это исправить? Браузер Яндекс.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Не Только Технические проблемы с форумом бывают а только что в впервые техническую проблему на ютубе испытал в шоке я


----------



## _Night City Dream_

И каковы результаты испытаний?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Результат Это в Гугле такие технические проблемы случаются анологичные как со Скайсраперсити но куоте так и не работает у меня


----------



## coth

Quote - это Multiquote
Для ответа с цитированием достаточно Reply нажать.


----------



## Дядя Сава

У Москвича Киргама в всех Браузерах фото открывается но В Мозиле Фкерфокс нет


----------



## vartal

Дядя Сава said:


> У Москвича Киргама в всех Браузерах фото открывается но В Мозиле Фкерфокс нет


Ну это явно к проблемам непосредственно самого форума имеет хоть какое-то отношение )))


----------



## Дядя Сава

Мда Просмотр Форума через Мозилу быстрей происходит чем через ту же Оперу всем смотреть форум через Мозилу форум и не будет казатся Технической поблемой форума всё в самой Опере


----------



## TORINЪ

У меня траблы в мобильном приложении. С сегодняшнего дня при заходе в тему я попадаю на последнее сообщение, а не на последнюю страницу посещения как раньше. А ещё я не могу комментировать с цитированием, нажимаю на соответствующую иконку под сообщением, которое хочу прокомментировать, но открывается просто пустое окно нового сообщения.
Кто что знает, это глюк или новая реальность?


----------



## Дядя Сава

TORINЪ said:


> или новая реальность?


Да это же Денди новая реальность с Сергеем Супоневым


----------



## Дядя Сава

ООо в Ростелекоме форум плохо работал в Оптоволокне всё чики пуки с ним!!!!!!!


----------



## Federation2014

Дядя Сава said:


> Мда Просмотр Форума через Мозилу быстрей происходит чем через ту же Оперу всем смотреть форум через Мозилу форум и не будет казатся Технической поблемой форума всё в самой Опере


Тем более что Опера прогнулась под Роскомпозор и отключила VPN на территории России. Фу, незачёт им за такое.


----------



## End ruuuu

Дядя Сава said:


> Мда Просмотр Форума через Мозилу быстрей происходит чем через ту же Оперу всем смотреть форум через Мозилу форум и не будет казатся Технической поблемой форума всё в самой Опере


Гляжу через Яндекс, кончай с рекламой.


----------



## Дядя Сава

В Технические Модеры Викторию Снежную она в айпи умеет шарить вот так


----------



## Дядя Сава

Всё равно Оптоволокно слабое медленно сайты грузит так и форум медленно будет подгружать


----------



## :-)

Компьютер поменяй, раз тебе даже оптоволокно не помогает


----------



## Sv89

Че за набор бессмыслицы под аватаркой?


----------



## Krosh

Sv89 said:


> Че за набор бессмыслицы под аватаркой?


На старом движке форума там в профиле какое-то слово на русском было.
При конверсии на нынешний движок оно попортилось.
Вроде бы не первый такой случай в российском разделе.
Или это глюк недавнего времени?


----------



## coth

Нет, это старое. Легко удаляется.


----------



## petersgriff

А что за капча появилась когда пытаешься свой профиль открыть?


----------



## svit_smr

petersgriff said:


> А что за капча появилась когда пытаешься свой профиль открыть?
> 
> View attachment 1797069


Да она постоянно вылазит, когда открываешь список тех, кто лайки под постом у кого-нибудь поставил такая же херня.


----------



## petersgriff

svit_smr said:


> Да она постоянно вылазит, когда открываешь список тех, кто лайки под постом у кого-нибудь поставил такая же херня.


У меня впервые такое...


----------



## surovy_mag

Коллеги, из Алтайского края сегодня видим такое. Через свистелки открывается.
Кто общается с админами, замолвите словечко


----------



## Lexa96

surovy_mag said:


> Коллеги, из Алтайского края сегодня видим такое. Через свистелки открывается.
> Кто общается с админами, замолвите словечко


Ростелеком в Екб через хром аналогично.


----------



## surovy_mag

Lexa96 said:


> Ростелеком в Екб через хром аналогично.


аналогично ростелек


----------



## coth

Всякие левые ВПНы?


----------



## Lexa96

coth said:


> Всякие левые ВПНы?


Через впн работает, а без впн с сегодняшнего дня перестало.


----------



## :-)

Да нормально всё работает без всяких ВПН


----------



## surovy_mag

Lexa96 said:


> Через впн работает, а без впн с сегодняшнего дня перестало.


попросили капчу потыкать и пустили пока


----------



## sept

Ага. Те же проблемы. Вчера только через ВПН, сегодня - через картинки велосипедо-самолетов.


----------



## Andrejmo

Ростелеком черех Хром пускает через капчу, а с vpn на прямую, без картинок. Это Ростелеком выделывается, получаетс?


----------



## Lexa96

Эту капчу приходится вводить по 3 раза в день с разных устройств.
Наизусть выучил грузовики и самолёты


----------



## raisonnable

Билайн - всё ок.


----------



## Inverse Problem

Четвёртый раз капчу ввожу, уже надоело. Нижний Новгород, Ростелеком.


----------



## Andrejmo

Это всё Ростелеком замутил. У кого не Ростелеком - работает нормально. И Ростелеком через ВПН так же нормально. Так что, за геморр спасибо РТК И с Теле-2 заходит без капчи.


----------



## Lexa96

Капча же на стороне сайта, а не Ростелекома.
Похоже, что сайт внёс ip Ростелекома в подозрительные.


----------



## Lexa96

И надолго это теперь? Пользоваться же невозможно.


----------



## ALEXEJ

За 11 лет пользования сайтом ни разу капчу не показали, где её взять? За это время: Билайн/Домру/Ростелеком/Домру/Мегафон Саратов, Россия.


----------



## ancov

Друзья, подождите пару дней. Видимо, с очередной волной блокировок начались траблы у тех, кто через VPN заходит.

К сожалению, в последней серии охоты на ведьм от Роскомнадзора попали под раздачу и VPN, и торренты, и некоторые веб-сервисы до кучи. Онлайн-игры отвалились у многих.


----------



## Krosh

ALEXEJ said:


> За 11 лет пользования сайтом ни разу капчу не показали, где её взять?


Не знаю, где обычно берут, но у меня несколько раз вылетало при первом входе.
Закономерностей не обнаружил.
Ну, потыкал светофоры, мотоциклы, знаки и столбы. Вроде бы всё.
Пока затихло.


----------



## surovy_mag

ancov said:


> Друзья, подождите пару дней. Видимо, с очередной волной блокировок начались траблы у тех, кто через VPN заходит.
> 
> К сожалению, в последней серии охоты на ведьм от Роскомнадзора попали под раздачу и VPN, и торренты, и некоторые веб-сервисы до кучи. Онлайн-игры отвалились у многих.


через свистелки как раз никаких проблем нет


----------



## TGN2010

Честно говоря, за..бали уже эти самолётики и грузовички..., значит это, ростелеком шельмец виноват?!


----------



## Inverse Problem

Удивительно, что месяц все жевали сопли, но никто не написал в международную ветку техподдержки. So did I. Ответ, увы, неутешительный.


Jan said:


> This is a known issue, and the result of trying to find a balance between fighting spam and annoying members. I pointed out the issue our Russian members are having.
> 
> One extension that might help can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Privacy Pass with Cloudflare
> 
> 
> Understand how Privacy Pass helps decrease a visitor's frequency of captcha and how to enable it while using Cloudflare.OverviewPrivacy Pass is a Chrome and Firefox browser extension that provides ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.cloudflare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, If you are using chrome you might want to try to turn off any anti-virus and extensions that may be running and see if things improve.


Дословно "Проблема известна, но таков итог попыток найти баланс между борьбой со спамом и раздражением форумчан органичениями. Мы заметили, что есть проблема у российских юзеров. Можете скачать расширение Privacy Pass либо, если вы на хроме, попробовать отключить для SSC какие-либо другие расширения или антивирус."

Умыли руки, а жаль.


----------



## Богдан Терещенко

TGN2010 said:


> Честно говоря, за..бали уже эти самолётики и грузовички..., значит это, ростелеком шельмец виноват?!


Общался с Ростелекомом, они сказали что не на их стороне проблема, пишите в техподдержку форума


----------



## Дядя Сава

Интернет микролан вам в помощ


----------



## Lexa96

OMG теперь ещё и велосипеды выбирать.
И теперь капча по несколько раз перезагружается, нужно по 3 раза выбирать разное.


----------



## miron_d

Кто подскажет? Уже вторую неделю, разделы, где есть непрочитанные сообщения выделены жирным, но когда захожу все темы как-будто прочитаны, но по времени я вижу, что новые сообщения есть


----------



## Тчуйсе

Периодически глюки с размещением фото. Одно накладывается на другое.


----------



## Krosh

miron_d said:


> Кто подскажет? Уже вторую неделю, разделы, где есть непрочитанные сообщения выделены жирным, но когда захожу все темы как-будто прочитаны, но по времени я вижу, что новые сообщения есть


Аналогично.
Пока у меня точного диагноза нет, но по ощущению это как-то связано с глюками при нажатии кнопки "mark all read" в каком-либо разделе. Такое впечатление, что она стала работать глобально.
Дико неудобно и раздражает. И действительно, в перечне подразделов ты видишь, что там есть новые посты, а внутри они не выделяются полужирным шрифтом.


----------



## vvolkov

Фотографии накладываются одна на другую, совершенно невозможно смотреть(((!


----------



## coth

vvolkov said:


> Фотографии накладываются одна на другую, совершенно невозможно смотреть(((!


Браузер какой и какой версии?


----------



## vvolkov

На телефоне такая фигня браузер самсунговский встроенный, и на компе тоже самое, браузер фаерфокс, версию не знаю...


----------



## coth

Возможно очень старые. Firefox до 75 и Chromium до 79.


----------



## ancov

Тчуйсе said:


> Периодически глюки с размещением фото. Одно накладывается на другое.


Попробуй их разделять отдельно.


----------



## Zfrex

Lexa96 said:


> OMG теперь ещё и велосипеды выбирать.
> И теперь капча по несколько раз перезагружается, нужно по 3 раза выбирать разное.


Пробовал выбирать 2 из 4 нужных изображения - всё равно пускает. А время экономится


----------



## Federation2014

Хренасе!!! В треде про иностранный автопром за несколько десятков дней посты куда-то пропали. Может, как-то всё-таки можно восстановить? Всё-таки время занимает, с картинками выкладываешь, стараешься, а тут такое. Вообще, может, форум перестанет уже когда-нибудь глючить?


----------



## coth

Чистка агрегаторов. Тебе говорили не спамить форум полными статьями. Да и вообще новостями.


----------



## Lexa96

А нельзя Ростелеком добавить в исключения, чтобы не приходилось в капчу играть по 5 раз в день?
Наказание какое-то, я с трёх устройств хожу сюда, и на каждом не по разу в день вводить.
Или типа не понимаю намёк валить с форума.


Zfrex said:


> Пробовал выбирать 2 из 4 нужных изображения - всё равно пускает. А время экономится


У меня даже если 3 лодки из 4-х введёшь заставляет штрафной раз вводить.


----------



## Krosh

Lexa96 said:


> Наказание какое-то, я с трёх устройств хожу сюда, и на каждом не по разу в день вводить.


Возможно, ответ в этом.
У меня иногда просит капчу, но далеко не каждый месяц. Но я с одного и того же компа захожу, с автологином.
Возможно, движок плохо реагирует на подозрительное появление пользователя с другого устройства, где IP может быть совсем непохожим. Это просто догадка, не проверял.


----------



## alley cat

Несколько раз уже встречалась такая штука, пишешь пост вот сейчас даже с картинкой со ссылками делал пост, нажимаешь отправить и он пропадает насовсем.


----------



## raisonnable

alley cat said:


> Несколько раз уже встречалась такая штука, пишешь пост вот сейчас даже с картинкой со ссылками делал пост, нажимаешь отправить и он пропадает насовсем.


Аналогично. Поэтому теперь всегда сохраняю черновик…


----------



## ovnours

Я не могу понять, почему заглавные страницы всех региональных секций форума (наша, укр, европейская - вообще любая) открываются через жопу - будто в УРЛ вписан октоторп, ведущий куда-то вниз, но там ведь ничего нет - .345/ как обычно. Внутрь раздела дальше заходишь - всё нормально. Может, наоборот, можно в урл что-то добавить, чтоб открывал сверху?


----------



## Lexa96

Почему-то из инсты не вставился пост








Общественный транспорт Екатеринбурга


Вы не из мэрии Екатеринбурга случаем? Они походу так же думают.. Всякие исследования еще заказывают ежегодно.. "А давайте 25 трамвай переименуем в 14А и он сразу быстрее поедет и больше пассажиров увезет " Это не совсем так работает, к сожалению Можно хоть все 14, 25, 27 сделать до кольца на...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Shurey

ovnours said:


> Я не могу понять, почему заглавные страницы всех региональных секций форума (наша, укр, европейская - вообще любая) открываются через жопу - будто в УРЛ вписан октоторп, ведущий куда-то вниз, но там ведь ничего нет - .345/ как обычно. Внутрь раздела дальше заходишь - всё нормально. Может, наоборот, можно в урл что-то добавить, чтоб открывал сверху?


Тоже самое.


----------



## oltemont

ovnours said:


> Я не могу понять, почему заглавные страницы всех региональных секций форума (наша, укр, европейская - вообще любая) открываются через жопу - будто в УРЛ вписан октоторп, ведущий куда-то вниз, но там ведь ничего нет - .345/ как обычно. Внутрь раздела дальше заходишь - всё нормально. Может, наоборот, можно в урл что-то добавить, чтоб открывал сверху?


Это очевидно так сделано в настройках самого форума, каждый раз когда открываешь страницу, на первое место выводят, непонятно для чего введенную строку - "Create Post", на снимке выше, она по середине, те страницы где она расположена сверху открывается вверх, а там где она в середине страницы, автоматически выводят её в центр.


----------



## alley cat

> Это очевидно так сделано в настройках самого форума, каждый раз когда открываешь страницу, на первое место выводят, непонятно для чего введенную строку - "Create Post", на снимке выше, она по середине, те страницы где она расположена сверху открывается вверх, а там где она в середине страницы, автоматически выводят её в центр.


Проблема решается легко, блокируешь блокиратором рекламы эту строку(три компонента в ней), и всё и строки "Create Post" не видно, и и форум открывается нормально сверху.

Вообще Ublock`ом я дофига тут всякой дребедени по убирал.


----------



## ovnours

И смех, и грех.


----------



## Дядя Сава

ovnours said:


> И смех, и грех.


И горе слёзы беда и Плакать можно от плохой работы ССЦ


----------



## alxt

Странная штука недавно стала появлятся. Когда я открываю форум, в котором есть непрочитанные треды - мне предлагается создать сообщение.








Как-бы это убрать?


----------



## vartal

А ты поменьше про ненужное метро пиши и такого появляться не будет )


----------



## Twert

Часто при попытке загрузить фотографию движок форума выдает сообщение о том, что не может ее загрузить потому что, не распознает файл как изображение. При этом расширение файла -JPG, свойства - изображение. Это можно как то исправить?


----------



## coth

Twert said:


> Часто при попытке загрузить фотографию движок форума выдает сообщение о том, что не может ее загрузить потому что, не распознает файл как изображение. При этом расширение файла -JPG, свойства - изображение. Это можно как то исправить?


Загружать чужие фотографии сюда не нужно. Используйте ссылку на картинку.

И если ошибка, значит либо формат не тот, либо расширение не то.


----------



## Krosh

Twert said:


> Это можно как то исправить?


Можно.
Для этого нужно посмотреть на адрес картинки. Нужно, чтобы вначале стоял протокол с шифрованием https: Если там обычный http: , то форум картинку не возьмёт. Потому что "мы заботимся о вас и о вашем здоровье". Как-то так. Поскольку это - политика владельцев ресурса, то исправить можно только если картинка-аналог найдётся на другом сайте с правильным протоколом.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Опять у Киргама всё виснет на форуме


----------



## Дядя Сава

И Теперь У Киргама перестали Фото показыватся и все и цитируют


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава said:


> Опять у Киргама всё виснет на форуме


Как узнал, что у Киргама всё висит?


----------



## Dober_86

Фотки не вставляются, имею в виду ссылка ни одна не копируется в соотв. поле. Не знаю, у меня одного так или нет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Dober_86 said:


> Фотки не вставляются, имею в виду ссылка ни одна не копируется в соотв. поле. Не знаю, у меня одного так или нет.


Да вот из за этого у него фото не открываются его временную баню надо для профилактики форума


----------



## Inverse Problem

Кто-нибудь ещё сегодня видел "веселуху" с капчей, которая показывала слово, не совпадающее с картинкой-примером, и остальные примеры тоже все не совпадали?


----------



## Topoliok

Как же достало это... Каждая вторая (если не чаще) попытка открыть любой тред сайта


> *Не удается получить доступ к сайту*
> Соединение сброшено.
> 
> 
> Попробуйте сделать следующее:
> 
> Проверьте подключение к Интернету.
> Проверьте настройки прокси-сервера и брандмауэра.
> Выполните диагностику сети в Windows
> ERR_CONNECTION_RESET


И если проскочишь, то загрузка долго, обновления страниц ждешь по несколько секунд, ну что за хрень?! Любой другой сайт при этом открывается мгновенно.


----------



## :-)

Да нормально всё открывается. Сразу, как обычно.


----------



## svit_smr

Можно ли где-то в настройках вернуть старый формат отображения даты поста? Чтобы сразу показывало, сколько дней/месяцев/лет назад был оставлен пост, а уже при наведении точная дата?


----------



## Topoliok

svit_smr said:


> Можно ли где-то в настройках вернуть старый формат отображения даты поста? Чтобы сразу показывало, сколько дней/месяцев/лет назад был оставлен пост, а уже при наведении точная дата?


Один из вариантов решения (описано для браузера Chrome):
1.Скачать расширение браузера *Stylus*, т.е. в окне браузера ввести *chrome://extensions/* и через поисковую строку найти Stylus, установить это расширение. На панели браузера появится иконка в рамке *"S"*.
2. Скачать стиль по *ссылке*. Открыть на браузере страницу Skyscrapercity.com, нажать на иконку в рамке *"S"*, выпадет список, галочкой отметить тему "*SSC White theme tweak*", применятся настройки к сайту, стиль будет работать соответственно только с этим сайтом.

Рекламный блок если отображается, тоже можно убрать, прописав для Skyscrapercity.com код в расширении браузера User CSS (внимание на все точки и скобки!!! лучше копированием):


> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> 
> }
> .p-body-inner {
> max-width: 100%;
> }


----------



## Topoliok

Выглядеть тогда форум будет так:








Устроит?


----------



## svit_smr

Topoliok said:


> Выглядеть тогда форум будет так:
> View attachment 2816010
> 
> Устроит?


Ну, тут ведь также дата указана.) А не, например, 3 days ago как было раньше).


----------

